# B4PJS 10 week challenge journal



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

So I appear to have dropped myself in it for @JANIKvonD's 10 week challenge. Gonna go for a dirty bulk using GOMAD. Depending on how things go might hit up some SD towards the end to help lean myself out and help bind all those lovely milk proteins to my muscles.

Need to get the Wifey to get some pictures this weekend for the competition comparison pictures and have upped my milkmans order for lots of milk and eggs 

Let the games commence 

AIM:

To put on 10kg in 10 weeks with at least half being muscle.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Enjoy getting fat. :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> Enjoy getting fat. :beer:


This will be me afterwards


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u gonna be on cycle mate? who's SD u using toward the end?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> u gonna be on cycle mate? who's SD u using toward the end?


No confirmed plans to cycle yet, got to see what happens with some other stuff I have going on in my life, but it would probably end up being Max-Bullets.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi Oi....nother journal to play in then? :laugh: I mean offer my professional opinion on all matters training........

here is some advice that cheeky pants will give you..."start at the first aisle in the supermarket and just keep on eating everything until you reach the last one...cough....obviously not touching the veg and salad I mean Why would you?

:laugh: don't worry, he'll never see this..he can't read...EEEEEEEEEEK! runs.....whooosh......


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oi Oi....nother journal to play in then? :laugh: I mean offer my professional opinion on all matters training........
> 
> here is some advice that cheeky pants will give you..."start at the first aisle in the supermarket and just keep on eating everything until you reach the last one...cough....obviously not touching the veg and salad I mean Why would you?
> 
> :laugh: don't worry, he'll never see this..he can't read...EEEEEEEEEEK! runs.....whooosh......


Flubs - Do the challenge with me...please?? See Janny's journal. Need something to keep me on the straight and narrow. Fully expecting the wooden spoon as I fall apart at weekends.. Come on, please??? We can cut our heads off in the photo's - no-one need know how stunning we are..... :lol: (I speak for myself - obviously)....

Sorry for hi-jacking your journal @B4PJS - will back away quietly now.... x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> [Redacted] - Do the challenge with me...please?? See Janny's journal. Need something to keep me on the straight and narrow. Fully expecting the wooden spoon as I fall apart at weekends.. Come on, please??? We can cut our heads off in the photo's - no-one need know how stunning we are..... :lol: (I speak for myself - obviously)....
> 
> Sorry for hi-jacking your journal @B4PJS - will back away quietly now.... x


your doing the challenge? i thought it was just the blokes bulking up or something....hummmm...we have to do photos? I'm a real chubb at the moment..not sure I wanna put my bod out there..but would do the challenge with you though if you are having a go....I better go and read...I could do with the help to be honest, I'm not feeling great about myself at the moment...fat bird gonna fat ya know...hahahah...

Sorry Pyjama man...girls are on board....oh boy you're in twubble now...hahahaha....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

@Flubs @bluejoanna, don't worry you aren't in trouble, I am actually sat here at work crying with laughter


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Adding in some pictures from a week or so ago, will also add the pictures from the challenge thread once they are taken by wifey


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Best of luck , you could always bluff it like the in shape outta shape guy from the 50's :-


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Question, as I work out at home, for lat pulldowns could I just use my chinup bar and some of those elastic workout bands instead? Or maybe a tow-rope and some heavy weights pulleyed over the bar?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've just been reading that challenge thread, then I saw this, subbed to see the change!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

faultline said:


> I've just been reading that challenge thread, then I saw this, subbed to see the change!


Cheers fella, hopefully the challenge will give me some motivation. My ultimate goal is to look something like this










76kg @ 5'8"


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Why Are you trying to modify a lat pulldown when you have a chin up bar? Just do chins/pullups


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

faultline said:


> Why Are you trying to modify a lat pulldown when you have a chin up bar? Just do chins/pullups


For a bit of variety I guess. Plus it is a doorway one so have to do chins/pullups with bent knees


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

A good one to hit the lats is close grip rows on a bar loaded up with weights one end and the other end wedged in the corner.

What else do you do for back?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Bent over rows.

I would do your suggestion @faultline, but currently do not have a spare corner in my home gym to wedge the bar into! Might get some Olympic dumbbell handles to do Kroc Rows though.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

No deadlifts?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

faultline said:


> No deadlifts?


Do them as well, just generally don't consider them as a "back" exercise. I come from the Starting Strength forums, so compounds are considered to be whole body


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fair enough, I consider them legs primarily back secondary, just most people have them on back day.

What's your whole routine then?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Subbed  :thumb:

What equipment do you have at home?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

faultline said:


> Fair enough, I consider them legs primarily back secondary, just most people have them on back day.
> 
> What's your whole routine then?


Just working on a new routine at the mo. So far days for bench, dead and squat and whatever else I fancy doing on top.



Greshie said:


> Subbed  :thumb:
> 
> What equipment do you have at home?


Home made squat rack, oly bar up to 140kg, just received an ez-curl spinlock bar from amazon, two set of spinlock dumbbells and a straight spinlock bar. Got 40kg of 1 inch hole plates. Got my wifes reebok step for bench pressing :lol: , an ab-wheel and a chinup bar.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Just working on a new routine at the mo. So far days for bench, dead and squat and whatever else I fancy doing on top.
> 
> Home made squat rack, oly bar up to 140kg, just received an ez-curl spinlock bar from amazon, two set of spinlock dumbbells and a straight spinlock bar. Got 40kg of 1 inch hole plates. Got my wifes reebok step for bench pressing :lol: , an ab-wheel and a chinup bar.


That's a good range of equipment there ... :thumbup1:

Post your new routine up when you've decided what you want to do


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Haha home made squat rack, snap, me too.

You have basically the same as me except I don't have oly stuff only 1" standard stuff.

Do you have a bench?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

faultline said:


> Haha home made squat rack, snap, me too.
> 
> You have basically the same as me except I don't have oly stuff only 1" standard stuff.
> 
> Do you have a bench?


Get yourself an oly bar, soooo much nicer than a normal bar. The only "bench" I have is the wife's Reebok Step. Have got low hooks on the rack for benching like so:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

That looks a good solid rack there Barny :thumbup1:

You need to get some meat on those bones of yours though! I think you ought to put your diet up too


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Will get my bulking diet up once finalised the details. Will be based on last years GOMAD that got me 1kg a week  though with less milk and more solid protein hopefully


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Last nights exercise:

Deadlifts: 3x5x80kg

Rows: 3x5x45kg

Loads of curls playing with new EZ-Curl bar

Traps are feeling it today though, been a while since I deadlifted and used to only do 1x5 at the end of a workout. Good grip strength, just had the bar cutting into my hands 

Workout was a bit of a mix as had to go pick wifey up from the station half way through.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Feeling tired today, work is sh1t, mood is low, generally can't be fecked. This challenge is the only thing really keeping me motivated, so might go home tonight and smash out some bench work while the wife cooks dinner.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Feeling tired today, work is sh1t, mood is low, generally can't be fecked. This challenge is the only thing really keeping me motivated, so might go home tonight and smash out some bench work while the wife cooks dinner.


Hey you! this is when you should go and blast it.....it will lift your mood...that's what I find when I feel like this anyway......doesn't even mind if you do a pants workout...its doing one that is the thing....work out, shower up, eat food and feel like a bawwwwwwse! yeahhhhhh....and ya know...

you can do the cocky swagger round the house in your pants feeling cool...which you would be if you only have your pants on....hahahahaa......


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers for the motivation @Flubs, unfortunately not managed to work out this evening. The wife was late so went to pick her up from the station and then the roads were jammed so had to come the long way back. Only just finished my dinner!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers for the motivation @[Redacted], unfortunately not managed to work out this evening. The wife was late so went to pick her up from the station and then the roads were jammed so had to come the long way back. Only just finished my dinner!


hummmmm...well that's okay too cos when the fates intervene you have to chill out and accept it...no swinging your pants then BUT you can get on the sofa, full tum, watch a bit of tv, snooze, snore, and then climb into bed, wriggle around for a bit, settle and off to sleep and tomorra's another day right? and you can bust your guts in there tomorra....

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo problem! :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep tomorrow's another day


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck mate..Will be popping in:thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> hummmmm...well that's okay too cos when the fates intervene you have to chill out and accept it...no swinging your pants then BUT you can get on the sofa, full tum, watch a bit of tv, snooze, snore, and then climb into bed, wriggle around for a bit, settle and off to sleep and tomorra's another day right? and you can bust your guts in there tomorra....
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo problem! :thumb:





Greshie said:


> Yep tomorrow's another day


And hopefully also get some good news as well tomorrow 



PaulB said:


> Good luck mate..Will be popping in:thumb:


Cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> And hopefully also get some good news as well tomorrow
> 
> Cheers fella :thumb:


Ah yes indeed ... fingers crossed for you


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers fella, hopefully the challenge will give me some motivation. My ultimate goal is to look something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An angry looking Chinese man?

Ha only joking, best of luck mate!

Was tempted to do Smolov and GOMAD but I'll save that for a time where I have a spare 10 weeks and another spare 10 incase I get fat :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> An angry looking Chinese man?
> 
> Ha only joking, best of luck mate!
> 
> Was tempted to do Smolov and GOMAD but I'll save that for a time where I have a spare 10 weeks and another spare 10 incase I get fat :lol:


 :lol: I wouldn't mind looking like an angry Chinese fella if I could set records like he does! Might confuse the wife a bit though...

Let me know when you do decide to do the Smolov & GOMAD, be interesting to check it out. Have you done GOMAD before?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> :lol: I wouldn't mind looking like an angry Chinese fella if I could set records like he does! Might confuse the wife a bit though...
> 
> Let me know when you do decide to do the Smolov & GOMAD, be interesting to check it out. Have you done GOMAD before?


Haha! Not going to lie mate, will probably be a fair while off if I ever decided to do it!

Would be interesting to see how you get on though. Been looking at squats and milk which would be interesting to see you do over this 10 weeks! Looks brutal but apparently works well! Give it a google, I'd link it but I'm not on laptop!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> Haha! Not going to lie mate, will probably be a fair while off if I ever decided to do it!
> 
> Would be interesting to see how you get on though. Been looking at squats and milk which would be interesting to see you do over this 10 weeks! Looks brutal but apparently works well! Give it a google, I'd link it but I'm not on laptop!


I did Starting Strength and GOMAD last year for about 10 weeks, put on about 8kg in that time. If you do decide to do a GOMAD run, I would *HIGHLY* recommend having at least 5 eggs scrambled in the morning to slow your guts down, you WILL be on the toilet a lot as the milk fights the eggs :lol:

I have also ordered 180 Methdrol tabs from Predator Nutrition, so gonna see if the body composition of the gains changes from last years run, hoping for a bit more muscle and a bit less fat this time round, though as I started last time at about 6% BF I didn't end up a fatty anyway, and am about 9 - 10% now so all should be good :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> I did Starting Strength and GOMAD last year for about 10 weeks, put on about 8kg in that time. If you do decide to do a GOMAD run, I would *HIGHLY* recommend having at least 5 eggs scrambled in the morning to slow your guts down, you WILL be on the toilet a lot as the milk fights the eggs :lol:
> 
> I have also ordered 180 Methdrol tabs from Predator Nutrition, so gonna see if the body composition of the gains changes from last years run, hoping for a bit more muscle and a bit less fat this time round, though as I started last time at about 6% BF I didn't end up a fatty anyway, and am about 9 - 10% now so all should be good :thumb:


Ha will bare that in mind if I ever decided to try it. Don't have a problem gaining weight though aha.

Oh nice! Well good luck with them, tempted to try some out but think I'll leave it for a couple of years yet


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Spose I better start thinking about my diet, these are my basic thoughts so far:

6am: 5 egg scramble with 1 pint of milk and half a pint of milk with one scoop mass gainer

9am: Bowl of Alpen with 1 scoop cherry bakewell whey protein

12pm: 2x Chicken and stuffing sandwiches from Sainsbury's with 1x Peanut Butter KitKat Chunky and 1 pint milk

3pm: Purebeef snack from @MuscleFood and 1 pint milk

5pm: half pint of milk with 1 scoop weight gainer and 1 scoop cherry bakewell whey protein

8pm: Dinner, Quorn based, whatever the wifey cooks (Except Fridays which is pizza night)

10pm: Pint of milk

Really can't be fecked checking the macros on that but know it should be more than enough to put on some lbs.

Supplement wise I will be taking 6xRavenous, 1x Mint oil capsule, 5000iu vit D3 and 3x Methdrol (though gonna have to factor in some breaks on the MD as have Stag do next w/e and wedding a month after). Let's see if I can't hit at least 10.5 stone.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Barny you really need to track food macros, I use myfitnesspal ... it's quite straightforward, work out your maintenance level and then track food intake on a daily basis and anything over maintenance means you should gain.... tracking food is especially important if you want to get the most out of your cycle!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Barny you really need to track food macros, I use myfitnesspal ... it's quite straightforward, work out your maintenance level and then track food intake on a daily basis and anything over maintenance means you should gain.... tracking food is especially important if you want to get the most out of your cycle!


This is more than I was on last time I ran a bulk, and I did really well then so all should be fine. I am faaar too lazy and forgetful to actually remember to track anything properly!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Macros for the above diet:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Macros for the above diet:
> 
> View attachment 124867


Good good ! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suppose i best subscribe to this 

Exactly how I looked 2 years ago mate! Its as simple as eat more :lol: But we know that 

How do you feel after a GALLON on milk each day?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Suppose i best subscribe to this
> 
> Exactly how I looked 2 years ago mate! Its as simple as eat more :lol: But we know that
> 
> *How do you feel after a GALLON on milk each day?*


I generally prefer the liquid nutrients to be honest, so wasn't as bad as trying to eat that much. Milk has a bit of a soporific effect on me though :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> I generally prefer the liquid nutrients to be honest, so wasn't as bad as trying to eat that much. Milk has a bit of a soporific effect on me though :lol:


So your falling asleep all day lol

Plus the SD thats coming, you'll be cream crackered


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> So your falling asleep all day lol
> 
> Plus the SD thats coming, you'll be cream crackered


Yup, gonna be hitting up the redbull methinks, for the taurine obviously :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Yup, gonna be hitting up the redbull methinks, for the taurine obviously :whistling:


Feck me you'll be bloated lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Suppose I better put up the pictures in here as well as the main challenge thread. The wifey took them for me this morning, the boxers were her idea!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm sure you'll pack on some size in 10 weeks mate, if you struggle to eat then drink big bulking up smoothies!

Like this:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

faultline said:


> I'm sure you'll pack on some size in 10 weeks mate, if you struggle to eat then drink big bulking up smoothies!
> 
> Like this:


Barny if you do struggle to eat then as faultline says milk/whey/oats based Smoothies/shakes are a good solution, some people sniff they are not 'real' meals but as long as you are consuming the calories it doesn't matter how they are taken.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

faultline said:


> I'm sure you'll pack on some size in 10 weeks mate, if you struggle to eat then drink big bulking up smoothies!





Greshie said:


> Barny if you do struggle to eat then as faultline says milk/whey/oats based Smoothies/shakes are a good solution, some people sniff they are not 'real' meals but as long as you are consuming the calories it doesn't matter how they are taken.


I think I can just about to manage what I have planned, as long as I can get somewhere near the plan I should be g2g as there is plenty of buffer built in anyway 

Don't worry gresh, I gets me macros wherever possible, hence the vast quantities of milk involved in my general daily consumption and the fact I just have two packs of Sainsbury's sarnies for lunch


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Wish i could bulk 

Great shake as Faultline has posted mate, I'd throw in some powdered milk on top lol Or mix a tablespoon of it with your milk each time.

Cals Cals Cals


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Macros for the above diet:
> 
> View attachment 124867


How do you post myfitnesspal menu like that?

It's doing my head in I keep trying on a computer.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> How do you post myfitnesspal menu like that?
> 
> It's doing my head in I keep trying on a computer.


Do a print screen, like this....


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Do a print screen, like this....
> 
> View attachment 125273


Show off.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Do a print screen, like this....
> 
> View attachment 125273





goldenballs23 said:


> Show off.


Even better would be to paste it into paint and crop to the area you want... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Even better would be to paste it into paint and crop to the area you want... :whistling:


Whats paint.....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Whats paint.....
> 
> View attachment 125274


Cheeky cnut!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Cheeky cnut!


Bet it made you laugh though


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Bet it made you laugh though


Very true. repped :-D


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, I managed to bag some of that @MatrixNutrition Breakfast stuff in the giveaway, should help with the macros somewhat. 

Other than that, feeling proper tired today, and I think as a result of stress last week have a weird lump on my left eyelid that I think I need to go see the Dr about tomorrow 

Am thinking of doing a squat session tonight something along these lines:

3x5 Low bar squats

2x20 front squats (Still learning technique on these, hence the high reps)

2x20 calf raises holding on to a couple of 20's to load them up a bit

Probably throw some pullups, chins and legs raises in too for good measure.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Definitely need to get this sh1t checked out


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Definitely need to get this sh1t checked out
> 
> View attachment 125304


Gyno


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Gyno


Surely that would be eyeno!?

Don't want b1tch t1ts on my eye ffs :cursing:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Finally finished off my workout this evening, had to stop half way through as my dinner was ready :lol:

3x5x60kg Low Bar Back Squats

3x10x20kg Front Bar Squats

20 Calf Raises holding bare oly bar behind back

3 Wide arm pullups

3 Close grip pullups

5 Chinups

Video of Squats






Just learning to do the front squats hence the high volume, low reps. All advice welcome


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The front squats: you need to sort out your bar placement as any sort of weight you put on you won't be able to hold it like that, practice now while it's just the bar, personally I go for resting on the delts with arms crossed, elbows UP!

Also at the end of every squat sesh go for a 'widowmaker' set, 20 reps at 75% of your 10rpm, that'll make em grow!

Are you doing weight progression with each session?

Bit worried you got no catchers!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

faultline said:


> The front squats: you need to sort out your bar placement as any sort of weight you put on you won't be able to hold it like that, practice now while it's just the bar, personally I go for resting on the delts with arms crossed, elbows UP!
> 
> Also at the end of every squat sesh go for a 'widowmaker' set, 20 reps at 75% of your 10rpm, that'll make em grow!
> 
> ...


I had originally tried the crossed arm method, that was more of a fail than this method tbh. I am just about taking the weight on my shoulders at the mo but will practice both methods, see if I can get either to work properly.

Yeah, using linear progression on all exercises, probably go for 5kg a week for now, then drop down to 2.5kg.

If you look at the rack there are lower hooks that I can dump the bar on, in fact in the back squats you can see me collide with the hooks occasionally. I have practiced dumping on the hooks previously


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good form there Barny

Try to go as low as possible on the rear squats, at least on the lighter sets. With fronties I found the crossed arm method the easiest in the long run though it was difficult to get position to begin with. There is a variation that uses straps though I've never tried this. Also step slightly further back from your rack, when you begin lifting heavier weights knocking one of those hooks could be quite destabilising !


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers @Greshie, I don't usually stand so close, just got a lot of cardboard waiting for recycling which left me less room last night :lol:

I think with the rear squats I am going as low as I can tbh, I have bowed shins (to the point where if I stand with my heels together I can fit my fist between knees!) which prevent me rotating my thighs outwards properly. I am having to go to quite a wide stance to be able to get that low already, so not sure what else I can do :confused1:

Will give the old crossed arms method a few more tries, though might have to wait till my shoulders have bulked up a little! :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Just tried the free Breakfast Stuff that I won courtesy of @MatrixNutrition (cc @jon-kent, @MutantX). This stuff is lovely as a shake 10/10


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Just tried the free Breakfast Stuff that I won courtesy of @MatrixNutrition (cc @jon-kent, @MutantX). This stuff is lovely as a shake 10/10


You massive yet!?!

Sounds like a nice shake.

Hows the jap eye today?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You massive yet!?!
> 
> Sounds like a nice shake.
> 
> Hows the jap eye today?


Getting there... (Also started the SD yesterday so gonna get soooooper mahooosive!)

Definitely a nice shake mate, But thinking of just adding it to the alpen like I usually add protein powder to the alpen, one serving isn't particularly filling on its own.

My b1tch t1t is still sore and a bit puffy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Getting there... (Also started the SD yesterday so gonna get soooooper mahooosive!)
> 
> Definitely a nice shake mate, But thinking of just adding it to the alpen like I usually add protein powder to the alpen, one serving isn't particularly filling on its own.
> 
> My b1tch t1t is still sore and a bit puffy


Bloody junkie :lol:

Throw it in with all the milk your having 

What did GP say?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Bloody junkie :lol:
> 
> Throw it in with all the milk your having
> 
> What did GP say?


Junkie scum  :lol:

Yeah, might just randomly add it into my milk.

GP is a bellend and just gave me some eyedrops and told me to massage it with a warm cotton pad.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Junkie scum  :lol:
> 
> Yeah, might just randomly add it into my milk.
> 
> GP is a bellend and just gave me some eyedrops and told me to massage it with a warm cotton pad.


I would mate, half a scoop gives 150cals ish so odd one here and there and away you go!

Lol, GP's know best! So do it


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Last night's workout:

Bench:

10x20kg

5x30kg

5x40kg

2x5x45kg

5x47.5kg

5x50kg PB!!!

Behind the back shrugs:

10x50kg

OHP:

10x20kg

5x30kg

Lost concentration so moved on

20x15kg Kroc Rows each side

Lost track of what else I did, mainly curls, reverse grip curls, side raises, front raises etc.

Feeling it in my shoulders this morning, could barely move my arms last night afterwards 

Had to put the cardboard out for recycling this morning which took longer than expected so didn't get time for my eggs this morning, so gonna have to double up on my matrix breakfast when I get to work.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Barney Wubble... 

Congratulations on the pb....we bench the same now...whoopeeeeeee....hahaahaha.....

make sure you get your breakfast down you after doing all that work at the gym.....have a good 'un....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers flubs, Now I have broken through that mental barrier of 50kg, I think I should be able to press plenty more than that in the coming weeks


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers [Redacted], Now I have broken through that mental barrier of 50kg, I *think I should be able to press plenty more than that in the coming weeks *


Oh sod! go on...make me feel bad whydontchya.....:laugh: seriously though, I'm sure you will...I'm not looking for massive bench weight...just glad I can get the 50 up now and again...can't even do lots of reps, maybe one or two at the most but I'm very happy with that....have a great day dudester....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good work on the PB mate, they all count :beer:

Why do you think you lost concentration on the OHP?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Why do you think you lost concentration on the OHP?


he wuz too busy staring at his massive chest all pumped up from the pb bench..... :sneaky2: :laugh:

heehee...just mucking...just mucking...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good work on the bench Barny :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Flubs said:


> he wuz too busy staring at his massive chest all pumped up from the pb bench..... :sneaky2: :laugh:
> 
> heehee...just mucking...just mucking...


Probably right PMSL


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Oh sod! go on...make me feel bad whydontchya.....:laugh: seriously though, I'm sure you will...I'm not looking for massive bench weight...just glad I can get the 50 up now and again...can't even do lots of reps, maybe one or two at the most but I'm very happy with that....have a great day dudester....


Teehee, I'm a man, I have to have a Bro worthy bench!



R0BLET said:


> Good work on the PB mate, they all count :beer:
> 
> Why do you think you lost concentration on the OHP?


Cheers mate. Not sure, was working out quite late due to commuting issues and the wife not being too well.



Flubs said:


> he wuz too busy staring at his massive chest all pumped up from the pb bench..... :sneaky2: :laugh:
> 
> heehee...just mucking...just mucking...


Damnit, you got me!



Greshie said:


> Good work on the bench Barny :thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Vid of my 50kg bench last night.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

pheweeeeee.....that was good....damm you...hahahaha.... :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

my fekin 'sub' didnt work....i thought u were half ersing this


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> my fekin 'sub' didnt work....i thought u were half ersing this


You really do need to get your eyes checked out don't ya! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

whats ur name mate?....cos ur user names p!sh lol & if im gonna be giving u sh!t....id rather no be trying typ youre fukin national insurance number every time


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats ur name mate?....cos ur user names p!sh lol & if im gonna be giving u sh!t....id rather no be trying typ youre fukin national security number every time


 :lol: :lol:

It's Barny mate 

WTF is with "JandirTheJandirHandler" anyway?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> It's Barny mate
> 
> WTF is with "JandirTheJandirHandler" anyway?


Jandir (pronounced: Yandir) is my nick name in work (as my names Jan, pronounced: Yan).

a Jandir...is what choochters (farmers) call there Johndeers (tractors). jandir = john deer

so ....Yandir the john deer handler = Jandir(yandir)the Jandir handler, was what they started calling me


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> Jandir (pronounced: Yandir) is my nick name in work (as my names Jan, pronounced: Yan).
> 
> a Jandir...is what choochters (farmers) call there Johndeers (tractors). jandir = john deer
> 
> so ....Yandir the john deer handler = Jandir(yandir)the Jandir handler, was what they started calling me


Lol, they musta had some time on their hands!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

*You FCUKING MASSIVE YET!!!?????*


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> *You FCUKING MASSIVE YET!!!?????*


Getting there


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Getting there


Good


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Best have popped the whey into your milk after missing breakfast


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Yup, chucked it in the Alpen this morning


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Lol, they musta had some time on their hands!


as soon as 1 of the lads noticed u spell my name with a J it went like this..."Jan?!?! haha...Jandir haha.....Jandir the Jandir handler hahahahahaha" then they all burst out laughing.....history was made & a legend born


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> as soon as 1 of the lads noticed u spell my name with a J it went like this..."Jan?!?! haha...Jandir haha.....Jandir the Jandir handler hahahahahaha" then they all burst out laughing.....history was made & a *bellend* born


Yeah, we know mate :tongue:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Morning all, Deadlifts this morning then off to Dusseldorf for a Stag do this weekend. Have put on bout a kilo so far this week, so bulk seems to be on track


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Morning all, Deadlifts this morning then off to Dusseldorf for a Stag do this weekend. Have put on bout a kilo so far this week, so bulk seems to be on track


Lucky sod lol

Enjoy it mate!

1kg a week will be perfect mate, don't weigh in when you get home though


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Deadlift day:

10x20kg

10x40kg

5x60kg

2x5x80kg

5x90kg

That was all for today, ran out of time to do anything else. Vid to follow.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Morning all, Deadlifts this morning then off to Dusseldorf for a Stag do this weekend. Have put on bout a kilo so far this week, so bulk seems to be on track


Enjoy the weekend, and well done on the weight gain ... kilo a week sounds just right


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuk, only a kilo?......pull ur finger oot


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

enjoy the stag son


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Video added in previous post


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@B4PJS

You tried your matrix breakfast yet mate ??? You should be massive by now if so


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> @B4PJS
> 
> You tried your matrix breakfast yet mate ??? You should be massive by now if so


when did u become a rep? send me some freebies


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @B4PJS
> 
> You tried your matrix breakfast yet mate ??? You should be massive by now if so


He's been doing 10ml a day mate, pinned into his left testicle.

He now has a mangina and a headache :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> @B4PJS
> 
> You tried your matrix breakfast yet mate ??? You should be massive by now if so


Yup, should probably put up a review, just been fvcking hectic this last week!

Had it mixed in with my Alpen this morning, it was EPIC!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> *Yup, should probably put up a review*, just been fvcking hectic this last week!
> 
> Had it mixed in with my Alpen this morning, it was EPIC!


Yeah probably :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> when did u become a rep? send me some freebies


The other week mate ! Send me some free money 1st


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Squats tonight:

10x20kg

5x40kg

5x50kg

3x5x70kg

Curls, standing rows, reverse grip curls,wrist curls, hanging leg raises.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

How you doing today then, shook off the weekend yet?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> How you doing today then, shook off the weekend yet?


Yeah, just about human again :lol:

Was a bit p1ssed off last night with front squats. Couldn't get the damn bar to rack so gave up on them. Might try again tomorrow. Might have to drop into a gym at some point to get a helping hand learning them.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, just about human again :lol:
> 
> Was a bit p1ssed off last night with front squats. Couldn't get the damn bar to rack so gave up on them. Might try again tomorrow. Might have to drop into a gym at some point to get a helping hand learning them.


That's a good idea mate, quite a few places do week passes for around £10. So maybe worth having a bash somewhere where your safer and able to drop the weights if need be.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That's a good idea mate, quite a few places do week passes for around £10. So maybe worth having a bash somewhere where your safer and able to drop the weights if need be.


I'm not too fussed about dropping the weights tbh, it's just technique help really.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> I'm not too fussed about dropping the weights tbh, it's just technique help really.


Your not, but your other half would be - she told me 

Worth a try mate, pop in somewhere at the weekend maybe and see what can be done.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Your not, but your other half would be - she told me
> 
> Worth a try mate, pop in somewhere at the weekend maybe and see what can be done.


Thought she was too damn happy when I spoke to her over the weekend! ;-)

Might see about hitting up Reading Uni gym at some point and seeing if I can get some PT help.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Thought she was too damn happy when I spoke to her over the weekend! ;-)
> 
> Might see about hitting up Reading Uni gym at some point and seeing if I can get some PT help.


Anything may help mate, any strenght training/strong man gyms near by? Those guys know how to squat!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Anything may help mate, any strenght training/strong man gyms near by? Those guys know how to squat!


Not that I know of, but the Uni does have an Oly lifting platform, so would guess someone there should know how to front squat.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Not that I know of, but the Uni does have an Oly lifting platform, so would guess someone there should know how to front squat.


Sounds like a plan batman!

Crack on :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

yeah!!! come on dudester...no giving up, no backing out...gerrin there and BISH BAP BOP!!!!!

thassan order!! you can do it, repeat after me, you can do it....grarrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhh......

and there you have it...my spesh tigger, oops I mean tiger roar...for special occasions....

and now I must away and bless other journals with my wise words and professional wisdom.....whooooooooooooooooooooooossshshhhhhh....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers for the kind words @Flubs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

In like Flint.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Good to see you in here @biglbs :thumbup1:

Feeling a bit **** today as woke up in the middle of the night with a nasty case of cramp in my left calf. Think I need to get some taurine whilst on the SD, so have dropped it for a while. Bench workout tonight, so hopefully a bit more awake than I am feeling at the moment.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Good to see you in here @biglbs :thumbup1:
> 
> Feeling a bit **** today as woke up in the middle of the night with a nasty case of cramp in my left calf. Think I need to get some taurine whilst on the SD, so have dropped it for a while. Bench workout tonight, so hopefully a bit more awake than I am feeling at the moment.


Cramp is a cùnt!

Keep on the SD though, just get a couple of Bananas down ya and more water


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Cramp is a cùnt!
> 
> Keep on the SD though, just get a couple of Bananas down ya and more water


Good call on the bananas, will grab some in a bit. Missed my morning dose as I wasn't particularly awake whilst dressing my sorry ar$e out the door this morning, so might just space two tabs out this evening. Though I will hold you fully responsible for any more bouts of cramp  :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u cant just- 'got cramp last night........so drop the cycle for a bit' pmsl, keep on the cycle & let it build up ffs. just gonna fuk it

ps- calf cramps are up there with jaw & gooch cramps :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> u cant just- 'got cramp last night........so drop the cycle for a bit' pmsl, keep on the cycle & let it build up ffs. just gonna fuk it
> 
> ps- calf cramps are up there with jaw & gooch cramps :lol:


Just felt proper sh1te this morning and had the wife whinging about snoring again as well so probably just need to MTFU and get on with it. Think I might still be a bit knackered from the weekend :death: :yawn:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Just felt proper sh1te this morning and had the wife whinging about snoring again as well so probably just need to MTFU and get on with it. Think I might still be a bit knackered from the weekend :death: :yawn:


if ur gonna stop....then stop mate. dont take it in drips n drabs, prep for a whole cycle & plan for the worst.....or send it to me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Just felt proper sh1te this morning and had the wife whinging about snoring again as well so probably just need to MTFU and get on with it. Think I might still be a bit knackered from the weekend :death: :yawn:


MTFU indeed lol

Re the snoring, raise your bed at the head end by a few inches - couple of books or something. Should help the snoring!

I think and @JANIKvonD will agree......... Get 500 blue hearts


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> MTFU indeed lol
> 
> Re the snoring, raise your bed at the head end by a few inches - couple of books or something. Should help the snoring!
> 
> I think and @JANIKvonD will agree......... Get 500 blue hearts


Don't ya need to run AI with the hearts though? That's why am sticking to SD for now, doesn't aromatise.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Don't ya need to run AI with the hearts though? That's why am sticking to SD for now, doesn't aromatise.


Everyone is different.

I never ran an AI mate.

Kept Nolva on hand if I got itchy nips, but loved it! I didn't even bloat, well, i grew but it wasn't bloat as I didn't take the p1ss with my diet.

With dbol its as simple as Eat Sh1t , Look Sh1t.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Everyone is different.
> 
> I never ran an AI mate.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, that's definitely some food for thought. Wifey would definitely moan if I got gyno and ended up with bigger t1tties than her though!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Hmmmm, that's definitely some food for thought. Wifey would definitely moan if I got gyno and ended up with bigger t1tties than her though!


Buy her some new boobies then 

If i've ever had an itch, i've banged nolva in.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Just received a delivery of L-Glutamine and Creatine. The bloomin creatine had come open in the post and went everywhere when I opened it. Just waiting back to hear from the seller on Amazon about getting a replacement :cursing:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

That's the danger with ebay sellers

I get my stuff form Bulk Powders ...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Just received a delivery of L-Glutamine and Creatine. The bloomin creatine had come open in the post and went everywhere when I opened it. Just waiting back to hear from the seller on Amazon about getting a replacement :cursing:
> 
> View attachment 126804


Bloody hell, that's annoying! No seal on it i take it?



Greshie said:


> That's the danger with ebay sellers
> 
> I get my stuff from *THE PROTEIN WORKS* ...


That's the spirit mate


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Greshie said:


> That's the danger with ebay sellers
> 
> I get my stuff form Bulk Powders ...


Can't beat Amazon Prime for free delivery though on the small items.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell, that's annoying! No seal on it i take it?
> 
> That's the spirit mate


No foil seal. Just the usual plastic ripcord affair. Whole lid had popped off leaving the rip intact!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> No foil seal. Just the usual plastic ripcord affair. Whole lid had popped off leaving the rip intact!


I see, well that is even more annoying :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh I'm half asleep this afternoon

You got it from Amazon .... doh!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That's the spirit mate


You shameless plugger you!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Greshie said:


> You shameless plugger you!


Hehehe, sorry :blush:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Dunno what happened at about 2 o'clock this afternoon, but am suddenly nicely awake and raring to go for my bench session this evening followed by a nice tasty steak with fried eggs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Dunno what happened at about 2 o'clock this afternoon, but am suddenly nicely awake and raring to go for my bench session this evening followed by a nice tasty steak with fried eggs


I am the opposite :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Dunno what happened at about 2 o'clock this afternoon, but am suddenly nicely awake and raring to go for my bench session this evening followed by a nice tasty steak with fried eggs





R0BLET said:


> I am the opposite :lol:


me too ... I closed my eyes for ten minutes around about 4pm and am now yawning my head off ... :yawn: :no:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

What side effects does Dbol have on appetite, tiredness during the day and any other random stuff?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> What side effects does Dbol have on appetite, tiredness during the day and any other random stuff?


It can kill it leaving a full up sicky feeling,later in course tiredness and random dreams/spots by the bucket:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I am the opposite :lol:


I have an excuse for being a lazy sleepy cvnt now:devil2:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> It can kill it leaving a full up sicky feeling,later in course tiredness and random dreams/spots by the bucket:thumbup1:


Awesome, gonna have to hit up the ravenous hard to get the appetite back, more caffeine and some zma for sleep. Bacne is gonna be a bugger...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Awesome, gonna have to hit up the ravenous hard to get the appetite back, more caffeine and some zma for sleep. Bacne is gonna be a bugger...


If you can get them take half an anapalon 50 for first 3 weeks then switch,to d/bol for 4 then anavar for 2 ,leaving you big and harder too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> It can kill it leaving a full up sicky feeling,later in course tiredness and random dreams/spots by the bucket:thumbup1:


Never had any of that on dbol.

Back and shin pumps, yes!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I have an excuse for being a lazy sleepy cvnt now:devil2:


That's cheating, your just old mate :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> If you can get them take half an anapalon 50 for first 3 weeks then switch,to d/bol for 4 then anavar for 2 ,leaving you big and harder too.


Is WildCat Anapatab the same as anapalon?

What is this stuff, havent heard it mentioned on here I don't think.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Is WildCat Anapatab the same as anapalon?
> 
> What is this stuff, havent heard it mentioned on here I don't think.


Anapatab are Oxys, talking 100mg ED.

Anything that needs 100mg doses on Orals to be "effective" IMO is not great bang for buck.

Granted Var or Winny hit those numbers but that's a different kettle of fish.

Bulk, dbol all the way 

That's what us ecto's go for mate pmsl


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Anapatab are Oxys, talking 100mg ED.
> 
> Anything that needs 100mg doses on Orals to be "effective" IMO is not great bang for buck.
> 
> ...


Soooo confused!

Think I will go with the original plan of 60mg Dbol a day for as long as 500 last me then decide what to do next later on down the line. Probably a liver transplant :lol:

Gonna give the SD time to clear my system first and place an order this time next week just in time for the start of week 4


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Never had any of that on dbol.
> 
> Back and shin pumps, yes!!


It can,not does for sure buddyIt did with me and does in over 50% of users to be more exact


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Is WildCat Anapatab the same as anapalon?
> 
> What is this stuff, havent heard it mentioned on here I don't think.


Might be is it 50mg?

Not widely used as it used to be,

old school bulk up and get strong/big,toxic and you will hold water ,

hence get off and on something less toxic in three,then Var to show what you have,as water will **** out on that and say prop/parabola at end.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Anapatab are Oxys, talking 100mg ED.
> 
> Anything that needs 100mg doses on Orals to be "effective" IMO is not great bang for buck.
> 
> ...


Just seen that.....well only use real Anapalon 50mg if you can get them....nothing beats them for strength and mass gains,awsome


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> It can,not does for sure buddyIt did with me and does in over 50% of users to be more exact


The over 50's :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Soooo confused!
> 
> Think I will go with the original plan of 60mg Dbol a day for as long as 500 last me then decide what to do next later on down the line. Probably a liver transplant :lol:
> 
> Gonna give the SD time to clear my system first and place an order this time next week just in time for the start of week 4


Stick to the dbol, 60mg won't be needed mate. Especially the blue hearts - 30mg is ample.

Play it by ear and increase at 10mg each week


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> The over 50's :whistling:


I aint 50 yet ya muppit! :tongue: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I aint 50 yet ya muppit! :tongue: :lol:


Soon


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stop fannying about with tabs & pin ffs


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> stop fannying about with tabs & pin ffs


I will one day mate, just need to get a baseline on all compounds first then mix it up a bit and see what works for me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> stop fannying about with tabs & pin ffs


At least let him get to 80kg first ya jab happy irish cnut 

Morning mate :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> I will one day mate, just need to get a baseline on all compounds first then mix it up a bit and see what works for me





R0BLET said:


> At least let him get to 80kg first ya jab happy irish cnut
> 
> Morning mate :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...no idea wut you lot are talking about but I can say this...

Red gummi bears are my favourite...that is all :wacko:

Have a great weekend...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

In to follow now mate, can't offer advice but have a great avi to brighten up the pages :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> In to follow now mate, can't offer advice but have a great avi to brighten up the pages :lol:


If you could just drop in every page or two that would be fantastic :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> If you could just drop in every page or two that would be fantastic :lol:


Haha I will do mate!!

Good luck with it all!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Morning all. Weighed myself this morning, weight is surprisingly still up, not as much as I would like but that is not suprising due to barely eating last weekend. No increase in BF% so all is good 

Need to do my deadlift session sometime today, couldn't be bothered last night as was knackered. Had a lazy morning and cooked up a 9 egg scramble for me and the wife, probably had about 6 of them myself 

Can;t wait till later in the week when I can order my goodies, though need to start getting up earlier so I can have my eggs in the morning before work.

Have a great day all.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Make sure you get down and deadlift today mate!!!!!! Got squats today, really not feeling it lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Make sure you get down and deadlift today mate!!!!!! Got squats today, really not feeling it lol


Squat fvcker!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Squat fvcker!!!


I did  lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh to deadlift once again,soddus backusses!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Deadlifts:

5x60

5x70

3x80

2x90

4x95 (Lost grip on set, need some chalk)

5x80

20x20kg calf raises

curls

reverse grip curls


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good w.e [email protected]?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> good w.e [email protected]?


Yeah, not bad limp d!ck :lol:

Spent most of it out in the garden enjoying the sun, but have now got sunburnt thighs which make walking a bit of a challenge!

Gonna be doing tonight's squat sesh in my boxers I think.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, not bad limp d!ck :lol:
> 
> Spent most of it out in the garden enjoying the sun, but have now got sunburnt thighs which make walking a bit of a challenge!
> 
> Gonna be doing tonight's squat sesh in my boxers I think.


Sudocreme those thighs


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

x2 on the sudocreme...dat is good stuff...I use it to soothe my poor girlie bits after they've had a brutal wax...lol....

Happy Monday by the way....sunburned thighs?......:laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Flubs said:


> x2 on the sudocreme...dat is good stuff...I use it to soothe my poor girlie bits after they've had a brutal wax...lol....
> 
> Happy Monday by the way....sunburned thighs?......:laugh:


Bloody hell flubs! Bit early for that  :lol:

I use it all the time, but now i'll just think of you when i open the tub pmsl

@biglbs - have you seen this! :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> x2 on the sudocreme...dat is good stuff...I use it to soothe my poor girlie bits after they've had a brutal wax...lol....
> 
> Happy Monday by the way....sunburned thighs?......:laugh:


Might have to get some from Boots at lunchtime.

Last time I was out getting a tan I was wearing shorts, this time just boxers so have got a sunburnt strip at the top of each thigh!



R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell flubs! Bit early for that  :lol:
> 
> I use it all the time, but now i'll just think of you when i open the tub pmsl
> 
> @biglbs - have you seen this! :lol:


 :lol: Far too early on a Monday morning for that sort of image!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh dear! I'm so sorry..I...I...just was sorta chatting...it didn't really seem rude when I put it down but i can see what you mean...too late to take it back now.....I don't really engage my brain cell much ..sorry guys..not the best thing to have said....oop?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Oh dear! I'm so sorry..I...I...just was sorta chatting...it didn't really seem rude when I put it down but i can see what you mean...too late to take it back now.....I don't really engage my brain cell much ..sorry guys..not the best thing to have said....oop?


Not to worry flubsie, made me chuckle  Say whatever you want in this journal, I don't mind at all  :lol: Takes my mind off my work!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Not to worry [Redacted]ie, made me chuckle  Say whatever you want in this journal, I don't mind at all  :lol: Takes my mind off my work!


phew...ta....and shhhhhhh..don't tell BigFella I made a boob...oh darn!! I said boob...EEEEK! I said it again! I'm doomed, doomed i tell thee.....:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> x2 on the sudocreme...dat is good stuff...I use it to soothe my poor girlie bits after they've had a brutal wax...lol....
> 
> Happy Monday by the way....sunburned thighs?......:laugh:


 :lol: did u ge ur leg over at the w.e or sumin flubs? you've changed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Flubs said:



> Oh dear! I'm so sorry..I...I...just was sorta chatting...it didn't really seem rude when I put it down but i can see what you mean...too late to take it back now.....I don't really engage my brain cell much ..sorry guys..not the best thing to have said....oop?


PMSL

Doesn't bother me, I rub it round my balls if that helps 

* I don't :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Doesn't bother me, I rub it round my balls if that helps
> 
> * I don't :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: did u ge ur leg over at the w.e or sumin flubs? you've changed


Still bitter about what you missed yesterday afternoon?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Still bitter about what you missed yesterday afternoon?


Flub's AVI ?? lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Still bitter about what you missed yesterday afternoon?


very much so :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> x2 on the sudocreme...dat is good stuff...I use it to soothe my poor girlie bits after they've had a brutal going at...lol....
> 
> Happy Monday by the way....sunburned thighs?......:laugh:


Nothing wrong with that;]


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> phew...ta....and shhhhhhh..don't tell BigFella I made a boob...oh darn!! I said boob...EEEEK! I said it again! I'm doomed, doomed i tell thee.....:laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyway why did I come in here,ah yes,to ask how training is progressing buddy?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Anyway why did I come in here,ah yes,to ask how training is progressing buddy?


 :lol:

Yeah, going pretty well. Looking forward to putting in my order later this week  Diet is still a little hit and miss, but seems to be more hit than miss so to speak. Still gaining weight :thumb: but still having days when I don't fancy eating much so just tend to drink a lot of milk instead.

Ordered some straps for deadlifts which should turn up soon, so can get on with progressing at upping the weights without having to worry about grip for now. That can wait till after the competition is over when I will go into a bit of a maintenance mode to help cement the gains from this bulk.

Also had a lad at work mention that my traps seem to be growing so must be doing something right  :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah, going pretty well. Looking forward to putting in my order later this week  Diet is still a little hit and miss, but seems to be more hit than miss so to speak. Still gaining weight :thumb: but still having days when I don't fancy eating much so just tend to drink a lot of milk instead.
> 
> ...


Good man,that sounds awesome,that tattoo on you're back will look awesome as you grow mate,will realy suit a BB!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Good man,that sounds awesome,that tattoo on you're back will look awesome as you grow mate,will realy suit a BB!


Cheers fella. Was originally only going to get it done once I had bulked up, but got impatient about 6 years ago as I had no real idea how to train properly and my sister recommended a good tattooist. Got the wings done first then thought it needed a bit more so then got the sword added. The sword actually has B4PJS in the hilt :tongue:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers fella. Was originally only going to get it done once I had bulked up, but got impatient about 6 years ago as I had no real idea how to train properly and my sister recommended a good tattooist. Got the wings done first then thought it needed a bit more so then got the sword added. The sword actually has B4PJS in the hilt :tongue:


Do you have the nos plate?

Here is mine!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Do you have the nos plate?
> 
> Here is mine!
> 
> View attachment 127287


Nice! Which model is that?

Nah, some cvnt down in Bournemouth has it on an Audi. Have wanted it since I was about 10! Have got them as Show Plates though, from when I was into my car forums


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Just sudocrem'd my thighs. They are stinging now from rubbing it in, and my trousers are sticking to my legs! Hope it kicks in soon and soothes them off...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Nice! Which model is that?
> 
> Nah, some cvnt down in Bournemouth has it on an Audi. Have wanted it since I was about 10! Have got them as Show Plates though, from when I was into my car forums


L322 mate,V8 smooth as fook,i love it we also haveon our p32,which we use for café!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

So it is squat night. Gonna start with my usual lbbs sumo(ish) stance, then going to see about working on those front squats. See if I can;t get a decent technique down on racking the bar. Will probably then do some shoulder work and finish off with some curlz. Still think I might have to do it in my boxers as thighs are still stinging 

Might also try some l-glutamine again, though will mix it in Ribena or milk as it is fvcking rank!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Due to First Great Western being the ****test train company ever, I have missed my connection and have a 20 minute wait at Reading till the next train. That's gonna shorten my workout due to having to pick wifey up later :evil:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Shorten ur sesh? Thought u trained at home?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> Shorten ur sesh? Thought u trained at home?


Yeah, gotta go and pick the wife up then have dinner. Might be able to get some stuff done after dinner, but the wife tends to like my company for some weird reason!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, gotta go and pick the wife up then have dinner. Might be able to get some stuff done after dinner, but the wife tends to like my company for some weird reason!


Just lube yourself up with baby oil before u go pick her up, you'll be able to slip out from under her thumb for a decent sesh


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have just realised l have to stay up later than l normally do too eat my last meal, life throws you these body swerves mate, you learn to adapt :thumbup1:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

LBBS:

10x20kg

5x40kg

5x60kg

2x5x75kg

10x60kg

FS

2x10x20kg

10x22.5kg

DB Shrugs

2x10x20kg (20kg each hand)

Standing rows (Ez-Curl Bar)

2x10x20kg


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> Just lube yourself up with baby oil before u go pick her up, you'll be able to slip out from under her thumb for a decent sesh


 :lol:



Milky said:


> I have just realised l have to stay up later than l normally do too eat my last meal, life throws you these body swerves mate, you learn to adapt :thumbup1:


Ended up having a fairly good sesh in the end anyway, proper knackered now


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Legs nearly went from under me walking down the stairs :lol: Those front squats pooped me!

Cant be fecked cooking so gonna have a monster shake and some PureBeef instead!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi mate. Got time off the gym today to scoot around the threads and journals before doing the ironing on Head Office's post-it note.

Your journal's excellent, Barny. Sticking to a good routine. Despite hitches like train times, etc!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. Got time off the gym today to scoot around the threads and journals before doing the ironing on Head Office's post-it note.
> 
> Your journal's excellent, Barny. Sticking to a good routine. Despite hitches like train times, etc!


Cheers fella :thumb: Yeah FGW conspire to wreck most evening's with their p!ss poor management of their network! Workout's are a bit random, I have Squat, Bench and Deadlift days, and then just add in whatever I can be bothered to do at the time till I am knackered. Seems to be working though


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers fella :thumb: Yeah FGW conspire to wreck most evening's with their p!ss poor management of their network! Workout's are a bit random, I have Squat, Bench and Deadlift days, and then just add in whatever I can be bothered to do at the time till I am knackered. Seems to be working though


Looking good mate. Subbed you on a quick link now to get instant access to your journal which is a good one to follow. As I have with @janICvonD too


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry. @JANIKvonD I'll get there!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Sorry. @JANIKvonD I'll get there!


lol, good man :beer:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Those fronties are wobbly leg territory mate.

How you finding the grip on them now?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

faultline said:


> Those fronties are wobbly leg territory mate.
> 
> How you finding the grip on them now?


Yeah they sure are!

Grip is still bad, but think am starting to get there, just need a little bit more flexibility before I up the weights too much so that I can take the weight on more than two fingers. Can't for the life of me get used to the crossed arms method at all.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

How about the straps method?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

faultline said:


> How about the straps method?


Just waiting on some straps to come through from amazon for the deadlifts, had forgotten that I could use them for front squats :thumb: :beer:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes there good, that's what I use when I go over about 50kg to take the pressure off the delts


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers fella :thumb: Yeah FGW conspire to wreck most evening's with their p!ss poor management of their network! Workout's are a bit random, I have Squat, Bench and Deadlift days, and then just add in whatever I can be bothered to do at the time till I am knackered. Seems to be working though


 :thumb: for the rep


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hench yet brah?!

How was last nights session mate?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Hench yet brah?!
> 
> How was last nights session mate?


Getting hench :lol: (in my dreams anyway!)

No session last night, tis bench tonight 

Forgot to take my mint oil tablets yesterday so the food intake took a hit as my stomach was really uncomfortable 

Back on it today, and think I might try @Tinytom's chest flies on a blow up fitness ball. See if I can't get some meat on my pecs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Getting hench :lol: (in my dreams anyway!)
> 
> No session last night, tis bench tonight
> 
> ...


You'll get there mate! I see good things.

Smash it up tonight then, GRRRRRRR!!

Ah that's a bugger mate, I didn't know you was on those. Never tried anything like that tbh.

Good luck with them, I haven't got the core strength to do those I think. Look bloody hard!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You'll get there mate! I see good things.
> 
> Smash it up tonight then, GRRRRRRR!!
> 
> ...


You a fecking fortune teller now then? :lol:

Yeah, I have pretty dodgy guts, which is probably why I have never put much weight on and don't really enjoy eating, always ends up with spending hours on the bog. The mint oil really seems to help though so just have to remember to take the bloody things!

They do look absolutely killer, and am not surprised a skinny runt like yourself doesn't fancy doing them :innocent: mg: :wub: :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Just bought myself some of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lock-Jaw-Olympic-barbell-collars/dp/B005BW940O/ref=pd_sim_sg_8 as the spring collars for my bar are a pain in the arris. Also thinking about getting the BodyMax C415 squat rack, but would need a decent, cheapish bench that can fold away to go with it...


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Bit late I know, but subbed! 

Good luck


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Kamwe kuacha said:


> Bit late I know, but subbed!
> 
> Good luck


Cheers fella and welcome to my lame excuse for a journal :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> You a fecking fortune teller now then? :lol:
> 
> Yeah, I have pretty dodgy guts, which is probably why I have never put much weight on and don't really enjoy eating, always ends up with spending hours on the bog. The mint oil really seems to help though so just have to remember to take the bloody things!
> 
> They do look absolutely killer, and am not surprised a skinny runt like yourself doesn't fancy doing them :innocent: mg: :wub: :lol:


Yes, yes I am lol

That sucks mate, month I started lifting 2 years ago a doctor diagnosed me with IBS lol Said don't eat this, don't eat that blah blah blah. Purely as I was 10st lol.

Ignored here, looked into BB'ing and all has been well.

Have you look at the sups that make you hungry? Can't remember off the top of my head what there is. But they're out there 

Pmsl. I say a guy at my old place doing them with 50's - he fell off and it didn't look pretty. Plus he was a cock


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

So when are you ordering your dbol?!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kamwe kuacha said:


> So when are you ordering your dbol?!


Fvck the dbol, when are you ordering your test more like @B4PJS :devil2:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yes, yes I am lol
> 
> That sucks mate, month I started lifting 2 years ago a doctor diagnosed me with IBS lol Said don't eat this, don't eat that blah blah blah. Purely as I was 10st lol.
> 
> ...


Got some ravenous, but keep forgetting about them :lol:



Kamwe kuacha said:


> So when are you ordering your dbol?!


Should be placing order tomorrow 



onthebuild said:


> Fvck the dbol, when are you ordering your test more like @B4PJS :devil2:


Going Dbol only first, see what the compound does on its own, then gonna plan on blasting and cruising from later in the year more than likely. No plans for kids and PCT is such a drag that a B&C looks like the optimal way forward


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, thought fvck it, and ordered the CF415 and a bench from amazon. Might feel a bit safer benching and squatting now :lol: plus I can also do dips on it  Hopefully they pack away small enough that it doesn't annoy wifey!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done ... nothing beats some proper equipment


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice one mate, very nice.

I've looked at the half rack for my shed, I'm currently using a wooden 'squat rack' lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

faultline said:


> Nice one mate, very nice.
> 
> I've looked at the half rack for my shed, I'm currently using a wooden 'squat rack' lol


 :lol: Well you have seen my fence post special that I made in my vids. It is getting a bit wobbly and don't really trust it for much longer tbh. Just need to tidy up the "gym" (converted garage) before it arrives to placate wifey


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> :lol: Well you have seen my fence post special that I made in my vids. It is getting a bit wobbly and don't really trust it for much longer tbh. Just need to tidy up the "gym" (converted garage) before it arrives to placate wifey


Yes indeed, you need to get the domestic arrangements sorted ! My stuff fits well into the garage ... far better than the car ever did lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You guys not miss the gym?

I don't think I could do it, working out at home it was far too easy for me to slack off.

Not a comment on any of you guys btw, if anything it shows my lack of motivation when I used to workout at home!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> You guys not miss the gym?
> 
> I don't think I could do it, working out at home it was far too easy for me to slack off.
> 
> Not a comment on any of you guys btw, if anything it shows my lack of motivation when I used to workout at home!


Never actually been a member of a gym. Don't know anyone near me who I could train with anyway. Plus, being out of the house for 12-13 hours a day, I wouldn't get the time to go to a gym anyway. There is a building close by to me that I think would make a cracking gym, just need to sort out some funding first though...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Could be onto a moneymaker there if there's no gym nearby? I'm sure you'd get a fair few like minded people signing up?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Think there are a couple within a few miles, but the place borders two massive housing estates and is right on the main road opposite a very popular pub so would get a lot of exposure due to location. It has been sitting there unused for at least 3 years now, but it would mean getting a business mortgage on it as it is for sale not rent, so initial outlay is going to be high.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Got some ravenous, but keep forgetting about them :lol:
> 
> Should be placing order tomorrow
> 
> *Going Dbol only first*, see what the compound does on its own, then gonna plan on blasting and cruising from later in the year more than likely.* No plans for kids and PCT is such a drag that a B&C looks like the optimal way forward *


Dbol will shut ya down bad mate, why not cruise after it then blast with test &Dbol again in a couple month. no ppoint going threw all the pct etc with Dbol...losing most of it....THEN B&Cing


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> Dbol will shut ya down bad mate, why not cruise after it then blast with test &Dbol again in a couple month. no ppoint going threw all the pct etc with Dbol...losing most of it....THEN B&Cing


I am looking at doing 8-10 weeks on the dbol. When would I have to start on the test? I am guessing around 4 weeks before end of cycle yeah? Gives me time to see what dbol only does.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> I am looking at doing 8-10 weeks on the dbol. When would I have to start on the test? I am guessing around 4 weeks before end of cycle yeah? Gives me time to see what dbol only does.


depends what ester u use....but if enth, id start about week 5-6 @ about 200mg a week(still above natty levels, but low enough). was gonna say cruise for about 10-12week....but ill give ya a fortnight before you're baw deep in half a gram


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> depends what ester u use....but if enth, id start about week 5-6 @ about 200mg a week(still above natty levels, but low enough). was gonna say cruise for about 10-12week....but ill give ya a fortnight before you're baw deep in half a gram


Couldn't afford half a gram at the mo with everything else I have bought this month! Just lining up the stuff though, is WC Testenan the right stuff?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Couldn't afford half a gram at the mo with everything else I have bought this month! Just lining up the stuff though, is WC Testenan the right stuff?


Yeah that's the test e 250mg/ml mate.

Tri test would be more cost effective price per ml etc

But don't jump in yet. Absolutely NO rush at all to start jabbing IMO


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah that's the test e 250mg/ml mate.
> 
> Tri test would be more cost effective price per ml etc
> 
> But don't jump in yet. Absolutely NO rush at all to start jabbing IMO


Not in a rush mate, trust. Don't generally like causing myself harm and wifey is far too squeamish to do it, so need to get some MTFU pills from somewhere first!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Not in a rush mate, trust. Don't generally like causing myself harm and wifey is far too squeamish to do it, so need to get some MTFU pills from somewhere first!


Ach! self pinning is a piece of p1ss as long as you follow the correct protocol and jab in the right places


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Not in a rush mate, trust. Don't generally like causing myself harm and wifey is far too squeamish to do it, so need to get some MTFU pills from somewhere first!


Good lad!!

I shouldn't of done a test cycle when I did, regret it now lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Couldn't afford half a gram at the mo with everything else I have bought this month! Just lining up the stuff though, is WC Testenan the right stuff?





R0BLET said:


> Yeah that's the test e 250mg/ml mate.
> 
> Tri test would be more cost effective price per ml etc
> 
> But don't jump in yet. Absolutely NO rush at all to start jabbing IMO


agree with rob, + the 3 esters will do ya better...... just under 1/2 a ml a week & should have enough left over to blast @ 1ml a week with


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Ach! self pinning is a piece of p1ss as long as you follow the correct protocol and jab in the right places


^deffo! iwas daft enough to let my mrs jab my glute on moday....b!tch started laughing & stiring the needle, got a lovely big erse cheek now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ^deffo! iwas daft enough to let my mrs jab my glute on moday....b!tch started laughing & stiring the needle, got a lovely big erse cheek now


She sounds lovely mate


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

BP & CGBP Supersets

20x22.5kg CGBP 10x20kg BP

10x35kg CGBP 10x35kg BP

3x52.5kg CGBP

3x52.5kg BP

5x45kg CGBP 3x45kg BP

Superset x 2

[

Flies on Exercise ball

12x5kg

Seated Bent over flies

12x5kg

Side raises

12x5kg

]

Superset x 2

[

Ez-Bar Curls

8x15kg

Ez-Bar Standing Rows

8x15kg

]

5xLeg raises


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

You fat yet?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@B4PJS Good workout there. Like the ball idea for the flys. I'm taking that on board for tomorrow's training. Good for the delts


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Talaria said:


> You fat yet?


 :lol: Surprisingly not. Think the 5 miles of cycling a day is helping sweat off excess fat!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> :lol: Surprisingly not. Think the 5 miles of cycling a day is helping sweat off excess fat!


Good to hear.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> @B4PJS Good workout there. Like the ball idea for the flys. I'm taking that on board for tomorrow's training. Good for the delts


Check @Tinytoms journal for a demo vid :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Check @Tinytoms journal for a demo vid :thumb:


Tinytom. Will do. Cheers


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh yeah, these badboys arrived today:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ^deffo! iwas daft enough to let my mrs jab my glute on moday....b!tch started laughing & stiring the needle, got a lovely big erse cheek now


Wut? Just the one big erse cheek? Hehehehehe.....I've got two and not a needle stir in sight....:laugh:

Morning barny wubble....have a great day...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Wut? Just the one big erse cheek? Hehehehehe.....*I've got two* and not a needle stir in sight....:laugh:
> 
> Morning barny wubble....have a great day...


I wouldn't know!...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I wouldn't know!...


 :lol: don't mind HIM Barny, like the beer, he's not bitter....hhah...urrrmm...not sure if I got that saying right? hurrrr hurrrr....cough...okayeeeee....I'm leaving!! hahahahaha


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Oh yeah, these badboys arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 127690


they'll really help with deads especially, I always use them on heavier sets. Some people say you shouldn't but if you are not competing I don't see the issue.



JANIKvonD said:


> I wouldn't know!...


still bitter eh ? :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Greshie said:


> still bitter eh ? :laugh:


yes


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Greshie said:


> they'll really help with deads especially, I always use them on heavier sets. Some people say you shouldn't but if you are not competing I don't see the issue.


Yeah, having grip issues at the moment which is limiting the deads. Got 7 1/2 weeks to bulk up some more so will work on grip later. Reckon I should be able to get to at least 120kg by the end of this. The dbol should also help...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, having grip issues at the moment which is limiting the deads. Got 7 1/2 weeks to bulk up some more so will work on grip later. Reckon I should be able to get to at least 120kg by the end of this. The dbol should also help...


I'm positive you'll pull that mate, nice a tight on the bar. So tight that you can let go and they still grip it!

The dbol will defo help. Whats the usual food hour before and after training mate?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'm positive you'll pull that mate, nice a tight on the bar. So tight that you can let go and they still grip it!
> 
> The dbol will defo help. Whats the usual food hour before and after training mate?


Yeah, just need to dig out some vids on youtube on using the buggers now 

I usually train right after getting home from work which is an hour and a half commute, so will usually have some purebeef and maybe a redbull on the train, then dinner straight after. Get through about two pints of milk during my workout as well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, just need to dig out some vids on youtube on using the buggers now
> 
> I usually train right after getting home from work which is an hour and a half commute, so will usually have some purebeef and maybe a redbull on the train, then dinner straight after. Get through about two pints of milk during my workout as well


Basically feed the end through the loop, wrap around the bar and tighten up as if your revving a motorbike - gets tighter.



I think you need more carbs before training mate. I know you don't really like food as such so something like 50/100g oats with Whey over the redbull would fuel a better session.

Then after a high GI, cereal, dextrose or fruit.....

LOL at the Milk


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Basically feed the end through the loop, wrap around the bar and tighten up as if your revving a motorbike - gets tighter.
> 
> View attachment 127719
> 
> ...


I think the fact that I have only just finished 2 pints of milk just before leaving work does me fine. Never really notice the difference between sessions in the evening or sessions first thing in the morning if I am honest. I actually had dinner before my session last night as wifey had her driving lesson so we had to eat as soon as we got home and it just felt like any other session.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> I think the fact that I have only just finished 2 pints of milk just before leaving work does me fine. Never really notice the difference between sessions in the evening or sessions first thing in the morning if I am honest. I actually had dinner before my session last night as wifey had her driving lesson so we had to eat as soon as we got home and it just felt like any other session.


Stick at that then mate 

How was the Quorn?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Stick at that then mate
> 
> How was the Quorn?


The Bolognese was awesome thank you very much :gun_bandana: :2guns:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> The Bolognese was awesome thank you very much :gun_bandana: :2guns:


Good lad :bounce:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad :bounce:


It was that good I bet even @Milky wouldn't have been able to tell that it was made with Quorn  If cooked badly, Quorn is rank, but the wife knows how to cook it and her chilli is to die for! So many people love it :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> It was that good I bet even @Milky wouldn't have been able to tell that it was made with Quorn  If cooked badly, Quorn is rank, but the wife knows how to cook it and her chilli is to die for! So many people love it :thumbup1:


LOL. TBH mate i've tried it in the past and it was fine.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Good morning all. Nearly three weeks into the challenge and not sure I am making the best of progress. The wife has said she sees a bit more mass round the chest and shoulders so will wait till week 5 for the comparison pictures. I will be stepping up the pace a few notches over the next few days and seriously going for it. My little helpers should arrive tomorrow, I have my straps for the deadlifts, my new BB collars SHOULD arrive today assuming the amazon delivery driver aint a pr!ck for the second day running http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005BW940O/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

New bench may arrive at home today, just wonder if Yodel will leave it with a neighbour, he is usually okay about that. New squat rack should arrive next week, gonna have to take a day working from home to receive that on Wednesday.

Looks like I am all in!

Deadlifts either tonight or tomorrow, probably tomorrow as might have a few drinks tonight before I get on the good stuff tomorrow.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good news on the new rack n that, r u finding it easier to eat more now?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Not to mention dingleberries should be there assisting your growth,imo you will grow like a weed!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

faultline said:


> Good news on the new rack n that, r u finding it easier to eat more now?


Cheers fella, had a few off days this week with my stomach giving me grief, but generally doing ok. Keeping up the milk consumption though


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

And the new Collars for my bar have arrived finally after the lazy driver didn't bother to deliver them yesterday!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers fella, had a few off days this week with my stomach giving me grief, but generally doing ok. Keeping up the milk consumption though


milk could aggravate any tummy issues ...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Greshie said:


> milk could aggravate any tummy issues ...


One of the only things that sorts me out oddly enough! Yes, I do have fvckud up guts!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Apparently my bin signed for my new bench!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

You may be lactose intolerant, Barney. I used to be and I take my shakes with skimmed milk and I'm fine now.

By the way, noticed all the 'likes' on I'm Straight...you must think I'm a complete fruit and nutcase!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> You may be lactose intolerant, Barney. I used to be and I take my shakes with skimmed milk and I'm fine now.
> 
> By the way, noticed all the 'likes' on I'm Straight...you must think I'm a complete fruit and nutcase!


Don;t think it's lactose intolerance tbh mate. More like a mild case of IBS, generally a lot worse when I don't drink milk.

:lol: was just catching up on the days posts in the straight thread  You are no more of a fruit or nutcase than me so all is good matey 

Just got home and have poured myself a nice G&T to calm me after delivery companies have screwed me about this week!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Don;t think it's lactose intolerance tbh mate. More like a mild case of IBS, generally a lot worse when I don't drink milk.
> 
> :lol: was just catching up on the days posts in the straight thread  You are no more of a fruit or nutcase than me so all is good matey
> 
> Just got home and have poured myself a nice G&T to calm me after delivery companies have screwed me about this week!


Ooh I've not had a G&T for donkey's ... got some G but no T and no lemon /lime which of course is essential

.... maybe tomorrow night


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Don;t think it's lactose intolerance tbh mate. More like a mild case of IBS, generally a lot worse when I don't drink milk.
> 
> :lol: was just catching up on the days posts in the straight thread  You are no more of a fruit or nutcase than me so all is good matey
> 
> Just got home and have poured myself a nice G&T to calm me after delivery companies have screwed me about this week!


You're a good lad Barny. I do get a tad concerned about some of my obtuse writings! :wacko:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Good morning all. Nearly three weeks into the challenge and not sure I am making the best of progress. The wife has said she sees a bit more mass round the chest and shoulders so will wait till week 5 for the comparison pictures. I will be stepping up the pace a few notches over the next few days and seriously going for it. My little helpers should arrive tomorrow, I have my straps for the deadlifts, my new BB collars SHOULD arrive today assudming the amazon delivery driver aint a pr!ck for the second day running http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005BW940O/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> New bench may arrive at home today, just wonder if Yodel will leave it with a neighbour, he is usually okay about that. New squat rack should arrive next week, gonna have to take a day working from home to receive that on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


I'm a bit behind on some posts, Barny. Did you receive your new bench and bits? Get set up and train like a nutter. It's good when you've got your own gear in the house. You can just go to the stuff anytime, do a few reps and it's surprising what you can achieve. I've only got the preacher curl bench now and a couple og heavy dumbbells. I still knock out a few sets after the gym.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I'm a bit behind on some posts, Barny. Did you receive your new bench and bits? Get set up and train like a nutter. It's good when you've got your own gear in the house. You can just go to the stuff anytime, do a few reps and it's surprising what you can achieve. I've only got the preacher curl bench now and a couple og heavy dumbbells. I still knock out a few sets after the gym.


Didn't get the bench yet, got a delivery note from Yodel for it and an unknown delivery note for something else which might be the squat rack. Git a delivery from bulk powders though and also got my new bb collars which are infinitely better than the spring collars


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Didn't get the bench yet, got a delivery note from Yodel for it and an unknown delivery note for something else which might be the squat rack. Git a delivery from bulk powders though and also got my new bb collars which are infinitely better than the spring collars


You'll put us all to shame when you get started on that rig,mate :thumbup1:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> You'll put us all to shame when you get started on that rig,mate :thumbup1:


 :lol: The tools don't make the workman...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Well the bench got delivered today


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> And the new Collars for my bar have arrived finally after the lazy driver didn't bother to deliver them yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 127874


Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiink! Want want want.....:laugh:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiink! Want want want.....:laugh:


They are actually red, just the light in the picture. Might be able to get pink ones though


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> They are actually red, just the light in the picture. Might be able to get pink ones though


Oh! Oops... 

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddddd..........want want want....:laugh:

Well not really....I'm just being cool...ya know...ninja like.....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Oh! Oops...
> 
> Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddddd..........want want want....:laugh:
> 
> Well not really....I'm just being cool...ya know...ninja like.....


 :lol: I love em. So much easier than spring collars


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> :lol: I love em. So much easier than spring collars


When I first saw the pic I thought they were handcuffs


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Weighed in the morning, am now 58.8kg so nearly on track with the 1kg a week gains  BF% is staying about the same so think I must be sweating off any excess on my cycle to work every day.

Good deadlift session last night, loved my new straps, helped me concentrate better on my form rather than worrying about grip. Only the second time I have pulled 100kg so happy about that.

DL:

5x60

5x80

5x90

5x100

10x60

Did some incline BP and CGBP as well just trying out my new bench  so much more comfortable than a Reebok Step and the new collars for my bb are so much better than the spring collars 

Did some standing rows and curls as well. Was a proper sweaty mess by this point so called it a day!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on getting the 100 on the Deads, you'll find lifts much easier now you're getting proper equipment :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers G. Think I had more in the bank, but just need that 100 for now. Prob wont get my dbol till Wednesday now, so am having a bit of SD till it comes. Thinking of changing to a 3 on, 1 off split. Doing a heavy session and a volume session for each every week. Need to up my game a bit!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Weighed in the morning, am now 58.8kg so nearly on track with the 1kg a week gains  BF% is staying about the same so think I must be sweating off any excess on my cycle to work every day.
> 
> Good deadlift session last night, loved my new straps, helped me concentrate better on my form rather than worrying about grip. Only the second time I have pulled 100kg so happy about that.
> 
> ...


Nice, hard workout there, Barny. Especially in this heat. Doing well with your weight gain, probably have gone even further if it wasn't so hot!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Nice, hard workout there, Barny. Especially in this heat. Doing well with your weight gain, probably have gone even further if it wasn't so hot!


Yup, the heat is really killing my appetite. Why oh why do I not think about bulking during the winter?! Bulked last summer as well.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Yup, the heat is really killing my appetite. Why oh why do I not think about bulking during the winter?! Bulked last summer as well.


I used to be like that too. I think it's because winter weather is so depressing that sometimes I can't be bothered.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hullooooo PJ45BSL67THW.....how are ye today?

Well done on the 100 mister... :bounce: :bounce: I need to pull me finger out then, can't have you catching me up, and overtaking me I hasten to say!!...lol....which you will...I can't get further than 110 at the moment, fook....ah well, I should get back on the gummi bears..they work wonders....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers @Flubs 

I aim to have 110 knocked off this week, so gonna be overtaking you soon :tongue:

Good weekend?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers @[Redacted]
> 
> I aim to have 110 knocked off this week, so gonna be overtaking you soon :tongue:
> 
> Good weekend?


yeah...fab weekend....waited long enough for the sun didn't we?......you gonna do 110 this week?....humph...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

And you brought up the blanket with them collars !! 

Nice weight gain mate and well done with the deads !!!

Must be the matrix with alpen mix :wink:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> And you brought up the blanket with them collars !!
> 
> Nice weight gain mate and well done with the deads !!!
> 
> Must be the matrix with alpen mix :wink:


Hmmmph! They are supposed to be red :gun_bandana:

That breakfast mix is great


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Heavy Squat Night:

LBBS:

10x30kg

5x50kg

5x60kg

5x75kg

5x77.5kg

15x50kg (failure)

FS:

10x20kg

5x25kg

Standing Calf Raises with BB:

20x25kg


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good going mate, getting heavier!

Got your rack yet?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

faultline said:


> Good going mate, getting heavier!
> 
> Got your rack yet?


Cheers fella 

Not arrived yet, should be coming on Wednesday along with my other goodies. Couldn't work out how to use straps with the front squat today though  Need to dig out a youtube vid or something. Cut the second set short as I managed to bounce the bar off my collar bone and it bloomin hurt :wacko:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Boom


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers fella
> 
> Not arrived yet, should be coming on Wednesday along with my other goodies. Couldn't work out how to use straps with the front squat today though  Need to dig out a youtube vid or something. Cut the second set short as I managed to bounce the bar off my collar bone and it bloomin hurt :wacko:


ouch ! :huh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Heavy Squat Night:
> 
> LBBS:
> 
> ...


Brill! Some big sets there, Barny. Good weights too. Along with deadlifts, squats are outlawed for me. Cannot trust my lower back at my age! Not worth the risk.

Good work fella


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Light Bench Day:

Incline BP & CGBP Supersets:

10x25kg

10x30kg

5x30kg

Side raises, front raises, bent over flies, chest flies, hammer curls, ez-bar curls, reverse grip ez-bar curls

Just a quick light session to get the pump going. Can now barely move my arms so all is good


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Light Bench Day:
> 
> BP & CGBP Supersets:
> 
> ...


I've already replied to this post in Janik's log, but oddly I've just been sent your post with the pics you took in June via Tapatalk. I've only just got that service for sending pics but it's strange how the notifications are sent. Bit of a jumble!

Anyway mate, like the pics. You're looking very lean there. Good training paying off. Keep up these weights and you'll be in the BBC with me and Janik - big bicep club!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> I've already replied to this post in Janik's log, but oddly I've just been sent your post with the pics you took in June via Tapatalk. I've only just got that service for sending pics but it's strange how the notifications are sent. Bit of a jumble!
> 
> Anyway mate, like the pics. You're looking very lean there. Good training paying off. Keep up these weights and you'll be in the BBC with me and Janik - big bicep club!


BBC?

Boys Bums 'n' cocks


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I've already replied to this post in Janik's log, but oddly I've just been sent your post with the pics you took in June via Tapatalk. I've only just got that service for sending pics but it's strange how the notifications are sent. Bit of a jumble!
> 
> Anyway mate, like the pics. You're looking very lean there. Good training paying off. Keep up these weights and you'll be in the BBC with me and Janik - big bicep club!


The leanness aint nothing to do with training, that's just my natural look!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> I've already replied to this post in Janik's log, but oddly I've just been sent your post with the pics you took in June via Tapatalk. I've only just got that service for sending pics but it's strange how the notifications are sent. Bit of a jumble!
> 
> Anyway mate, like the pics. You're looking very lean there. Good training paying off. Keep up these weights and you'll be in the BBC with me and Janik - big bicep club!


That's his natural look, I think Barney would like a bit of size on him !



R0BLET said:


> BBC?
> 
> Boys Bums 'n' cocks


Showing your predelictions again @R0BLET ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> The leanness aint nothing to do with training, that's just my natural look!


you're a lean mean fighting machine right? hahaha...and I'm the opposite, I'm a flub filled softie don't come at me or I will cry copiously....hahaha...

Hey PJ have a great day....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

actually, as a sort of ps to that...there is a guy that I sometimes go training with and he is tall and slim but cos he trains he has great muscle tone and he has built his shape out? so nice upper body spread etc. I think he looks great, he thinks he looks too skinny but that is the way he is built so all he can do is try to work with what he's got but he looks good...we're all different shapes right? I wish I was taller and leaner and all that but the truth is I'm a short **** built like the back end of bus...but I can try to be the best back end of bus can't I?..

Heres to us Mr Wubble... :beer: x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Showing your predelictions again @R0BLET ?


Of course :tongue:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking real good buddy,new kit too,tomorrow it should be complete too ,so no excuses now!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> The leanness aint nothing to do with training, that's just my natural look!


Apologies. I was only offering some encouragement there. For all I know you may previously have been a 30-stone blubbermonster!

Keep up the good work then


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Apologies. I was only offering some encouragement there. For all I know you may previously have been a 30-stone blubbermonster!
> 
> Keep up the good work then


 :lol: no apology necessary matey :thumb: You weren't to know


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

*YOU MASSIVE YET!!??*


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> *YOU MASSIVE YET!!??*


If by massive, you mean bloated to feck, then yes. Muscle wise I am still a scrawny wee sh1te!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> If by massive, you mean bloated to feck, then yes. Muscle wise I am still a scrawny wee sh1te!


Good lad!

You started the love hearts?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!
> 
> You started the love hearts?


Didn't arrive at the weekend. Should be picking them up tomorrow. Just banging in some SD for the hell of it till they turn up!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Didn't arrive at the weekend. Should be picking them up tomorrow. Just banging in some SD for the hell of it till they turn up!


Missed the postie?!

Good idea, should help tbh


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Missed the postie?!
> 
> Good idea, should help tbh


They just never turned up when they were supposed to. Gonna have to go pick them up early tomorrow morning.

Just ordered some taurine, what's the recommended dosage to help with preventing calf and back pumps?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> They just never turned up when they were supposed to. Gonna have to go pick them up early tomorrow morning.
> 
> Just ordered some taurine, what's the recommended dosage to help with preventing calf and back pumps?


Depends mate, 5g is the norm. But feel it out, so maybe 5g pre and 5g intra


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Depends mate, 5g is the norm. But feel it out, so maybe 5g pre and 5g intra


Cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

So 2 bits of good news so far today, weighed myself this morning and for the first time in my life I now weigh more than 60kg! 

Have also picked up the dbol and banged in a couple of hearts as soon as I got home 

Just waiting on the squat rack and taurine to turn up now and all will be on track.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> So 2 bits of good news so far today, weighed myself this morning and for the first time in my life I now weigh more than 60kg!
> 
> Have also picked up the dbol and banged in a couple of hearts as soon as I got home
> 
> Just waiting on the squat rack and taurine to turn up now and all will be on track.


Whoop whoop!

Scales will fly up this next 10/14 days


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Heavy Deadlifts:

5x60kg

5x80kg

5x105kg

10x60kg

BOR:

10x20kg

10x30kg

5x40kg

4x45kg

Shrugs:

10x45kg

Ez-Curls,Reverse Ez-Curls, Standing rows


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Heavy Deadlifts:
> 
> 5x60kg
> 
> ...


What a session. Good work mate.

Hope you wear a good belt doing those rows and d/lifts. Watch your back.

My lower back is not god through years of stress doing these exercises, coupled with all the cycling I do.

Please don't be put off, Barny. Just take care. I know so many guys who have damaged their back in the gym.

Reading through your journal you obviously know what you're doing.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Not got a belt yet, but was actually thinking about getting one soon though


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Not got a belt yet, but was actually thinking about getting one soon though


Always handy to have, especially initially when the lifts get a bit heavier ...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheeky little picture taken this evening:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Day off today. Legs are a little bit achey this morning. Was pleased with the deadlifts last night, think it might have been a PB, will have to dig out my records from last year  Also fairly sure the rows are also in PB territory.

Just went light with high volume on the curls and got mental pump in the biceps. The Dbol must already kicking in. Light squats tomorrow, so will be the first use of the new rack which turned up yesterday


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Day off today. Legs are a little bit achey this morning. Was pleased with the deadlifts last night, think it might have been a PB, will have to dig out my records from last year  Also fairly sure the rows are also in PB territory.
> 
> Just went light with high volume on the curls and got mental pump in the biceps. The Dbol must already kicking in. Light squats tomorrow, so will be the first use of the new rack which turned up yesterday


Enjoy your day of rest, Barny. Ready for an all-out attack on your new bench tomorrow. Have a good day mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how's the energy levels holding out matey?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> how's the energy levels holding out matey?


Not too bad so far. Ask me again next week after I have done my first 6 day training week. Only ever really done a 3 day training regimen, so this will be interesting!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Not too bad so far. Ask me again next week after I have done my first 6 day training week. Only ever really done a 3 day training regimen, so this will be interesting!


i've ALWAYS done a 3 day split...but i've been seperating sum bit n bobs & getting in 4-5days during this cut.....mainly to burn off extra cals


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> i've ALWAYS done a 3 day split...but i've been seperating sum bit n bobs & getting in 4-5days during this cut.....mainly to burn off extra cals


 :lol:

Am planning on doing the following:

M: Heavy Squats

T: Light Bench

W:Heavy Deadlifts

T: Day Off

F: Light Squats

S: Heavy Bench

S: Light Deadlifts

Just fancied mixing in alternate light and heavy days and make the most of the blue hearts  I will let you know my thoughts on overtraining after a couple of weeks of this!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Am planning on doing the following:
> 
> ...


dont worry about that mate


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> dont worry about that mate


That was my thought mate. Arnie did the body part split so he could train 3x a day, not one body part per week! I just need to remember to get to bed early enough to get my sleep in.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Just found this video on how to front squat with straps. Will definitely try it out in the morning


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good vid Barny. I press overhead like that but abandoned squats when my back turned into glass a few years back.

Like your daily training timetable. Very straight to the point. Wish I could simplify my routine like that. Well done mate.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Good vid Barny. I press overhead like that but abandoned squats when my back turned into glass a few years back.
> 
> Like your daily training timetable. Very straight to the point. Wish I could simplify my routine like that. Well done mate.


I keep it simple because I can't remember anything more complicated! Too much effort. Not particularly looking forward to the light squat day though, I tend to lose concentration on high rep sets. Will see how it goes though.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

A very quick Light squat session this morning, got up a bit late and had to set up the rack as I have to store it out the way due to space limitations.

LBBS:

10x20kg

10x30kg

3x10x40kg

FS: (Strap method)

10x20kg

Was happier with the strap technique on the front squats than the two other methods, now just need to firm it up and I will be g2g and up the weights. Might do a few extras this evening, but have heavy bench tomorrow, so wanna be in good condition for that. Want to get at least 5x55kg. Will soon be hitting bodyweight on the bench


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> A very quick Light squat session this morning, got up a bit late and had to set up the rack as I have to store it out the way due to space limitations.
> 
> LBBS:
> 
> ...


Nicely done mate, check you doing a morning session.

Where is the new rack then , garage?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nicely done mate, check you doing a morning session.
> 
> Where is the new rack then , garage?


Am having to do at least the light sessions in the morning, as the wife's journey home from work at the moment means she keeps missing the train from Reading so I have to go pick her up. Can't wait till she passes her driving test tbh!

Same place as the old rack, so in "The Gym" which is really just a converted garage  Need to tidy it out this weekend with wifey, so that we can arrange it so I can train weights and she still has enough room to do her step aerobics! Will get some pictures once it is done.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Am having to do at least the light sessions in the morning, as the wife's journey home from work at the moment means she keeps missing the train from Reading so I have to go pick her up. Can't wait till she passes her driving test tbh!
> 
> Same place as the old rack, so in "The Gym" which is really just a converted garage  Need to tidy it out this weekend with wifey, so that we can arrange it so I can train weights and she still has enough room to do her step aerobics! Will get some pictures once it is done.


Bless ya, your a good 'un.

Tell her to do them in front of the TV and that ALL your room now


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Bless ya, your a good 'un.
> 
> Tell her to do them in front of the TV and that ALL your room now


90% of a successful marriage is just letting them do what they want tbh. The other 10% is putting your foot down only when you really need to  :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> 90% of a successful marriage is just letting them do what they want tbh. The other 10% is putting your foot down only when you really need to  :lol:


Yeah i tried that......

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awrite slack erse. have a good w.e


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Heavy Bench:

10x20kg

5x40kg

5x50kg

3x5x55kg PB

15x40kg (failure)

Supersetted incline flies, side raises, front raises and ez-bar curls (normal and reverse grip)

Pleased with the PB on the bench :beer: shoulders were knackered afterwards so all good.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite slack erse. have a good w.e


Cheers feckwit :thumb: You melted yet?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers feckwit :thumb: You melted yet?


Told ya mate....I'm immortal. 1 very Fukin hot n sweaty immortal lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> Told ya mate....I'm immortal. 1 very Fukin hot n sweaty immortal lol


sweaty cvnt more like!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Heavy Bench:
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> ...


Well done mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on the bench PB Barny :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done buddy ,looking good with Pb,if you fancy a change of workout let me know and I will give you an idea to try!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Eyup barnaby stubble...well done on the bench.....and lolling at you trying to turf mrs barney from her step aerobics....possession is nine tenths of the law ya know!

How much will you pay me NOT to tell her you said that? Snicker snicker.....I WANT gummi bears! And red ones, plenty! Heehee

Have a good weekend dude ...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Heavy Bench:
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> ...


I looked back from a few pages, Barny. You are improving and adding weight and reps gradually and that's the best method. You've come a long way already mate. Good gains there


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers all 

@Flubs, I think she already knows that I am trying to take over  @biglbs, at some point I could do with tightening up the extras, I like the base I have got going but just tend to do random stuff after the big movements. @Laurieloz, I am basing my routine on linear progression and 3x5 for the big movements, as I still have a long way to go before I max out my lifts.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers all
> 
> @Flubs, I think she already knows that I am trying to take over  @biglbs, at some point I could do with tightening up the extras, I like the base I have got going but just tend to do random stuff after the big movements. @Laurieloz, I am basing my routine on linear progression and 3x5 for the big movements, as I still have a long way to go before I max out my lifts.


Just let me know when ready buddy,help is in this ol head of mine,it will realy push you on!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

So, the start of week 5! Generally so far gains have been good, averaged about a kilo a week so far. Training iver the weekend took a nosedive after my bench session on Saturday. The heat really sapped my appetite and so have not eaten enough this weekend and felt it this morning  Didn't do my light deadlift session yesterday, and got up early this morning to do my heavy squats, but was too tired to do it justice so went back to bed for an hour. Will eat plenty today as nice and cool in the office and get on them this evening...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> So, the start of week 5! Generally so far gains have been good, averaged about a kilo a week so far. Training iver the weekend took a nosedive after my bench session on Saturday. The heat really sapped my appetite and so have not eaten enough this weekend and felt it this morning  Didn't do my light deadlift session yesterday, and got up early this morning to do my heavy squats, but was too tired to do it justice so went back to bed for an hour. Will eat plenty today as nice and cool in the office and get on them this evening...


Mate this weather were just not built for it lol

Me and Mrs spoke about it this morning, just hinders everything!

Don't worry about food, usually being at work you have a routine in place so you just eat without thinking about it. At home you can easily get wrapped up in anything or just mong out 

I'm not feeling much of a session today, but I'll go and see what happens :beer:

Kept up with dbol?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mate this weather were just not built for it lol
> 
> Me and Mrs spoke about it this morning, just hinders everything!
> 
> ...


Yeah, back on the eating routine at work 

Yup, still at 40mg a day, think it might have increased muscle strength a bit too much though, centre of my chest is quite sore after benching on Saturday.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, back on the eating routine at work
> 
> Yup, still at 40mg a day, think it might have increased muscle strength a bit too much though, centre of my chest is quite sore after benching on Saturday.


EMBRACE THE DOMS :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> EMBRACE THE DOMS :beer:


These aint doms mate, feels like a bruise right at the bottom of my sternum between my pecs :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> These aint doms mate, feels like a bruise right at the bottom of my sternum between my pecs :confused1:


Dropped the bar?

I have a lovely cracking noise on my chest since training PMSL


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Dropped the bar?
> 
> I have a lovely cracking noise on my chest since training PMSL


 :lol: Didn't think of that one! Might have bounced the bar a bit too much and not thought anything of it at the time. Will double check the video I keep meaning to post up and see if I can spot it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> :lol: Didn't think of that one! Might have bounced the bar a bit too much and not thought anything of it at the time. Will double check the video I keep meaning to post up and see if I can spot it.


Daft sod, control the bar lol

Yeah have a check mate, its possible.


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Finally finished off my workout this evening, had to stop half way through as my dinner was ready :lol:
> 
> 3x5x60kg Low Bar Back Squats
> 
> ...


hey m8

i think you do wrong the front squat

it seems to me that you hold the barbel with ur hand and not with ur shoulders

the elbows must look straight forward not down


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

alotlikegod said:


> hey m8
> 
> i think you do wrong the front squat
> 
> ...


I think he's cracked it now mate, old video - well, a few weeks anyway


----------



## alotlikegod (Feb 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I think he's cracked it now mate,


pics or didn't happend


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

@C.Hill @sckeane, talk to me about ghrp6  (thought I would bring it in here so as not to derail @sckeanes other thread  )


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> @C.Hill @sckeane, talk to me about ghrp6  (thought I would bring it in here so as not to derail @sckeanes other thread  )


Ghrp-6 is a research peptide 'not for human use' IIRC it hasn't been around for long so long term effects of use is unknown AFAIA

It's a subQ injection, or IM if you want.

SubQ is easy, just pinch belly fat inject with a 30g 1/2 needle and 1ml insulin barrel

Common protocol is 3 times a day at 100mcg for full saturation IIRC

Morning, post workout, night time

Don't eat anything for an hour before jab (no carbs or fats)

Don't eat for 20 mins after jab

Then within those 20 minutes feel the hunger crush you lol (especially in the morning holy christ)


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Ghrp-6 is a research peptide 'not for human use' IIRC it hasn't been around for long so long term effects of use is unknown AFAIA
> 
> It's a subQ injection, or IM if you want.
> 
> ...


Cheers Buddy :thumb:

Hmmmm, might not fit in with my daily routine. Could be helpful for a one a day sot in the evening as that is the meal I generally have most problems with...


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers Buddy :thumb:
> 
> Hmmmm, might not fit in with my daily routine. Could be helpful for a one a day sot in the evening as that is the meal I generally have most problems with...


No worries mate, yeah could just use a bigger dose for one meal !


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Heavy Squat Day

LBBS:

10x20kg

10x40kg

5x60kg

5x70kg

3x5x80kg

That was all I had the energy for today. PB though again


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see those numbers creeping up!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Good to see those numbers creeping up!


Yup, trying to keep it linear


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Heavy Squat Day
> 
> LBBS:
> 
> ...


That's not bad at all, Barny, in this soaring heat. 80kg reps...doing fantastic there mate:thumbup1:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just catching up, going great guns pal


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

faultline said:


> Just catching up, going great guns pal


Cheers buddy :beer: Am on track for my targets for the comp, just need to keep it up for at least another 5 weeks. Hoping that the weather cools down a bit so I can keep on the bulk. Thinking of keeping bulking till January and seeing where I am at


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Urrgh, feeling pretty poop today, hopefully will feel better when I get round to deadlifting this evening. going for 115kg today though legs are still a bit fried from squatting on Monday. Upping the dbol dosage a bit today as well after working on graphing the levels in the blood earlier on this week. See what happens today in the gym...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Urrgh, feeling pretty poop today, hopefully will feel better when I get round to deadlifting this evening. going for 115kg today though legs are still a bit fried from squatting on Monday. Upping the dbol dosage a bit today as well after working on graphing the levels in the blood earlier on this week. See what happens today in the gym...


I'm sure your legs will feel better by this evening, Barny. Quick 5 mins treadmill fast walk before you start your workout. That 115 is in your sights mate. You'll do it, then add 5 for the big 120kgs. 5 kilos...what's that?...bucket of water. Nowt!

Go for it, buddy:thumbup1:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> I'm sure your legs will feel better by this evening, Barny. Quick 5 mins treadmill fast walk before you start your workout. That 115 is in your sights mate. You'll do it, then add 5 for the big 120kgs. 5 kilos...what's that?...bucket of water. Nowt!
> 
> Go for it, buddy:thumbup1:


still a little sore but feeling much better now.Gonna go for it tonight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smash it yoof!!! :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Heavy deadlift day:

10x60kg

5x90kg

2x5x120kg MASSIVE PB

That was all I could be bothered to do. Video of second set of 120 below. Video of first set screwed up


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on that PB .... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Heavy deadlift day:
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> ...


Told ya....you did it fella! Even a video too, because we would be watching you:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

WHOOP WHOOP!

Great work mate :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Barny ,I just looked and Imho you don't need to change anything yet,this is already giving you great increases,more would be less at this stage,if anything make sure you do not train any body part until 2 days after doms have left,remember you do not grow in the gym,you grow sleeping....after good food:thumb:

You are doing very well,if anything concentrate on form as it is easy to pull an insert on early gear runs,due to the lack of correlation between muscle strength and tendon/insert strength...use a lot of Tut,to avoid these issues.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Barny ,I just looked and Imho you don't need to change anything yet,this is already giving you great increases,more would be less at this stage,if anything make sure you do not train any body part until 2 days after doms have left,remember you do not grow in the gym,you grow sleeping....after good food:thumb:
> 
> You are doing very well,if anything concentrate on form as it is easy to pull an insert on early gear runs,due to the lack of correlation between muscle strength and tendon/insert strength...use a lot of Tut,to avoid these issues.


Cheers fella, will get back to you when I start to slow down on the gains then  (probably about 2 weeks time! :lol: )

Yeah, my form suffered on the deadlifts last night and back is a bit too tender today, might see if wifey will give me a massage later


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers fella, will get back to you when I start to slow down on the gains then  (probably about 2 weeks time! :lol: )
> 
> Yeah, my form suffered on the deadlifts last night and back is a bit too tender today, might see if wifey will give me a massage later


Biglbs cardio then!!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Biglbs cardio then!!!


She would have to do the work  sounds good to me :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning bpjpmhitsr347dvjpm.....  . Quick swoosh by to wish you happy weekend..


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Morning bpjpmhitsr347dvjpm.....  . Quick swoosh by to wish you happy weekend..


cheers flubsie, you too


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

New Pictures taken just now for the 5 week mark:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good shots there, Barney. Looking back at your first photos in comparison, you are certainly toning up here. You're doing well mate.

dude with the goatee too!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I can see some progress there Barny .... looking good ! :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers fellas, just guess I was expecting a bit more for the amount of weight I have put on.

In other news, not been a great weekend diet and training wise, knackered my shoulder in a skipping race on Friday at the Company Sports Day so haven't done my benching this weekend. Am just feeling generally tired and achey this morning. Squats this evening, might just go fo a bit of volume rather than weight, will see how I feel.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers fellas, just guess I was expecting a bit more for the amount of weight I have put on.
> 
> In other news, not been a great weekend diet and training wise, knackered my shoulder in a skipping race on Friday at the Company Sports Day so haven't done my benching this weekend. Am just feeling generally tired and achey this morning. Squats this evening, might just go fo a bit of volume rather than weight, will see how I feel.


Damn that skipping race, take it easy this week then mate.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Damn that skipping race, take it easy this week then mate.


Got to be one of the gayest ways to injure yourself! Somehow tweaked the front of my left shoulder :S


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Got to be one of the gayest ways to injure yourself! Somehow tweaked the front of my left shoulder :S


Mate bizarre injuries are all over the place lol.

Its only because we lift we associate it with our regime and feel p1ssed off about it.

@biglbs did himself over emptying the dishwasher


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mate bizarre injuries are all over the place lol.
> 
> Its only because we lift we associate it with our regime and feel p1ssed off about it.
> 
> @biglbs did himself over emptying the dishwasher


V true. I did win the race though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> V true. I did win the race though


That's the main thing then :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Mate bizarre injuries are all over the place lol.
> 
> Its only because we lift we associate it with our regime and feel p1ssed off about it.
> 
> @biglbs did himself over emptying the dishwasher


guilty as charged melordQ


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

I have been suffering from lack of appetite and tiredness with the dbol this last week, but yesterday I went with 20mg after each meal and that seems to have done the trick. Practically inhaled my dinner last night for the first time in ages. Only started on the nolva this morning after 2 weeks of dbol as my left nip started to look a little puffed up.

Definitely back on the training tonight as back is now feeling better after last weeks mishap with deadlifting and shoulder is also feeling better after my gay skipping injury last Friday. Really need to get back on hard for this final 5 weeks.

Was looking back at some pictures of when I first started training last year and could see a definite improvement which has made me happy. Might put up some comparisons later


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> I have been suffering from lack of appetite and tiredness with the dbol this last week, but yesterday I went with 20mg after each meal and that seems to have done the trick. Practically inhaled my dinner last night for the first time in ages. Only started on the nolva this morning after 2 weeks of dbol as my left nip started to look a little puffed up.
> 
> Definitely back on the training tonight as back is now feeling better after last weeks mishap with deadlifting and shoulder is also feeling better after my gay skipping injury last Friday. Really need to get back on hard for this final 5 weeks.
> 
> Was looking back at some pictures of when I first started training last year and could see a definite improvement which has made me happy. Might put up some comparisons later


been training a year? get some scran down ya!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> been training a year? get some scran down ya!


I am, hence why I am gaining about a kilo a week at the mo


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> I am, hence why I am gaining about a kilo a week at the mo


coulda been 52kg heavier today if you'd dont it from the start


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> coulda been 52kg heavier today if you'd dont it from the start


Life got in the way over winter, though looking back would have been nice to bulk during the winter months. Gonna try and keep this up for as long as I can this year and see about cutting maybe come next spring.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Life got in the way over winter, though looking back would have been nice to bulk during the winter months. Gonna try and keep this up for as long as I can this year and see about cutting maybe come next spring.


Mate I frickin love winter! Slow cooker gets abused and I'll come home to a big pile of meat and veg all ready lol

I think this winter I'm going to be far less clean with my bulk and just eat @JANIKvonD style 

But I'll keep fibre high to help things along.

Keep it up mate and maybe think about dropping 10mg of dbol. Side effects have come through too much maybe.

Blue Hearts are potent so lowering it would still be more than enough :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rob is correct mate,drop them down a bit,but put in grapefruit juice,second time I have said this today pmslhttp://www.ergo-log.com/grapefruit.html


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Rob is correct mate,drop them down a bit,but put in grapefruit juice,second time I have said this today pmslhttp://www.ergo-log.com/grapefruit.html


 :lol: Saw that earlier. I randomly upped the dosage last week for the hell of it (80-90 a day, 10mg every 2 hours) but that caught up with me so have gone for the halfway house of 60 (20 after each meal). As long as I can control the appetite suppression then I will be happy as then with that I am eating enough to grow. I have noticed that with the dbol compared to no dbol, the muscle-fat %age each week is a lot more favourable 

Can't really have fruit juice with the amount of milk I am drinking at the moment, so will stay away from the pineapple juice for now :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pineapple juice will not help anyhow you doughnut!!!!

GRAPEFRUIT JUICE


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Pineapple juice will not help anyhow you doughnut!!!!
> 
> GRAPEFRUIT JUICE
> View attachment 130546


Cheers fella, had a bit of a special moment there


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Mate I frickin love winter! Slow cooker gets abused and I'll come home to a big pile of meat and veg all ready lol
> 
> I think this winter I'm going to be far less clean with my bulk and just eat @JANIKvonD style
> 
> ...


u jumping back on cycle mate? might do another challenge thread for my bulk.....dunno if i can be fuked with it tho pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers fella, had a bit of a special moment there


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> :lol: Saw that earlier. I randomly upped the dosage last week for the hell of it (80-90 a day, 10mg every 2 hours) but that caught up with me so have gone for the halfway house of 60 (20 after each meal). As long as I can control the appetite suppression then I will be happy as then with that I am eating enough to grow. I have noticed that with the dbol compared to no dbol, the muscle-fat %age each week is a lot more favourable
> 
> Can't really have fruit juice with the amount of milk I am drinking at the moment, so will stay away from the pineapple juice for now :thumb:


How much!? Lol.

Squeeze some grapefruit juice in at breakfast and lunch, only something like 100ml a time will do nicely mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> u jumping back on cycle mate? might do another challenge thread for my bulk.....dunno if i can be fuked with it tho pmsl


I'll be doing some sort of cycle mate, about 1% of what you do lol.

That's a good idea, I'll be starting back end of September after the holiday


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> How much!? Lol.
> 
> Squeeze some grapefruit juice in at breakfast and lunch, only something like 100ml a time will do nicely mate


Gotta play around with these things mate, see what happens :lol:

Again, citrus and milk don't mix!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Gotta play around with these things mate, see what happens :lol:
> 
> Again, citrus and milk don't mix!


Yeah, made you tired pmsl

Haha, drink less milk mg:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, made you tired pmsl
> 
> *Haha, drink less milk* mg:


 :ban:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> :ban:


Lol. Sorry 

Seriously though, when will the transfer from milk to food happen. Easiest way I get grub down me was and is to use tortilla wraps lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Sorry
> 
> Seriously though, when will the transfer from milk to food happen. Easiest way I get grub down me was and is to use tortilla wraps lol


When I start getting too fat probably. I really like milk, and as it has such a good balance of nutrients, it is top stuff :thumb: Even when I can't eat any more food, I can at least get some milk down, so helps get that extra little bit in on top of the food consumed.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> When I start getting too fat probably. I really like milk, and as it has such a good balance of nutrients, it is top stuff :thumb: Even when I can't eat any more food, I can at least get some milk down, so helps get that extra little bit in on top of the food consumed.


If you get fat I'll eat my hat :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> If you get fat I'll eat my hat :lol:


  I can't see it happening myself either!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> If you get fat I'll eat my hat :lol:


If he gets fat I'LL eat your hat! Heeheee....

However, I gotta say you look okay to me.....there's a guy at the gym who has a similar build to you but he has a lot of muscle that he has built...he's not massive but he looks really great.....you will too...I just know it....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Incline bench

10x20kg

5x40kg

5x45kg

3x5x50kg PB

Superset side raises, front raises, incline flies, ez-bar standing row, ez-bar curlz


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Incline bench
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> ...


Good grief you chatterbox...shurrup!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Incline bench
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> ...


Great work mate!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Well done on the PB pal, I'm still lurking


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Good grief you chatterbox...shurrup!


 :lol: I had a bit of a headache and needed to get my dinner down me. Feeling a lot better now though 



R0BLET said:


> Great work mate!!





faultline said:


> Well done on the PB pal, I'm still lurking


Cheers fellas :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> If you get fat I'll eat my cat :lol:


Edit..................That's a bit strong!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Incline bench
> 
> 10x20kg
> 
> ...


I first thought that was a good but brief sesh. Then I read on....raises, flies, rows, curls. Man, you never run outta steam? Good stuff


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> When I start getting too fat probably. I really like milk, and as it has such a good balance of nutrients, it is top stuff :thumb: Even when I can't eat any more food, I can at least get some milk down, so helps get that extra little bit in on top of the food consumed.


Keep it up.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

A quick comparison shot for week 0 and week 5. Traps are definitely better and generally a bit more muscle all round. Hoped for more though


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> A quick comparison shot for week 0 and week 5. Traps are definitely better and generally a bit more muscle all round. Hoped for more though
> 
> View attachment 130747


you are lookin better mate keep up the good work it will all pay of in the long run :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes you can see the difference, it's a long haul though so persevering will pay off in the end !


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> A quick comparison shot for week 0 and week 5. Traps are definitely better and generally a bit more muscle all round. Hoped for more though
> 
> View attachment 130747


It's surprising how quickly you can improve without realising it. Hard work is paying off well mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Never mind "hoped for more"...you have got more than you had and you will get even better...these things are worth waiting for....you look good so shurrrrruuuuup and don't make me come across to reading, put you on your arrass and tick you off!! It's all happening........consistency is key......well done barny wubble..we luv ya! sort of....mebbe...on a good day when the ley lines are facing into the west where all good hobbits who have saved the world go to rest...

by the way, did I ever say I'm as short as a hobbit? yup! complete with hairy toes and able to make smoke rings in one easy go......

okay, okay...im joking......no smoke rings :laugh: see wut i did there? oh yeah...my humour is killing me...

WHADDAYA mean it's killing everyone BUT me??? wut?..huh?....hahaha....Hey there mister..you are doing a great job and we can all see that..hard work pays off and it is doing, don't lose heart...keep going...and BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!

I have no idea what that means exactly but I've seen some of the guys say it so thought I would copy...good right?....

:no:?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers @Flubs, best motivational speech I have ever had directed at me :thumb: Just what I needed.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

And another couple:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Never mind "hoped for more"...you have got more than you had and you will get even better...these things are worth waiting for....you look good so shurrrrruuuuup and don't make me come across to reading, put you on your arrass and tick you off!! It's all happening........consistency is key......well done barny wubble..we luv ya! sort of....mebbe...on a good day when the ley lines are facing into the west where all good hobbits who have saved the world go to rest...
> 
> by the way, did I ever say I'm as short as a hobbit? yup! complete with hairy toes and able to make smoke rings in one easy go......
> 
> ...


BOOM


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Defo growing mate, keep at it!

I think rhomboid, lats and traps are growing well mate.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Defo growing mate, keep at it!
> 
> I think rhomboid, lats and traps are growing well mate.


Cheers bud :thumb: Could do with some growth on my chest though, am sticking with @Tinytoms swiss ball flys, to see if they help.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers bud :thumb: Could do with some growth on my chest though, am sticking with @Tinytoms swiss ball flys, to see if they help.


Mate my chest is the same, has to be the most stubborn part on me!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mate my chest is the same, has to be the most stubborn part on me!!


Seems to be a problem for most people to be honest. Wonder how long it will take me to get boobies as good as that batty boy @Chelsea?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Seems to be a problem for most people to be honest. Wonder how long it will take me to get boobies as good as that batty boy @Chelsea?


He's a chest and bicep boy mate, that's why he has lovely tits


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Seems to be a problem for most people to be honest. Wonder how long it will take me to get boobies as good as that batty boy @Chelsea?


I haven't heard batty boy for years, that's hilarious I lol'd at work (as much as I despise writing lol).

I reckon it will take you forever and a day to get a chest like this bad boy!! Some things just cant be duplicated 



R0BLET said:


> He's a chest and bicep boy mate, that's why he has lovely tits


Hahahahahahahaha! Don't forget triceps as well, chest and arms 5 times a week, I don't need to do legs because I walk upstairs every day and I also walk on the treadmill and I walk from my car to the door of my flat as well!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I haven't heard batty boy for years, that's hilarious I lol'd at work (as much as I despise writing lol).
> 
> I reckon it will take you forever and a day to get a chest like this bad boy!! Some things just cant be duplicated
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha! Don't forget triceps as well, chest and arms 5 times a week, I don't need to do legs because I walk upstairs every day and I also walk on the treadmill and I walk from my car to the door of my flat as well!


I'll swap my legs for your chest


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I'll swap my legs for your chest


Considering I haven't even seen your spindly legs I think I will pass, plus im not sure you have the back strength to hold up such a massive chest


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Considering I haven't even seen your spindly legs I think I will pass, plus im not sure you have the back strength to hold up such a massive chest


I have some lovely pins :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I haven't heard batty boy for years, that's hilarious I lol'd at work (as much as I despise writing lol).
> 
> I reckon it will take you forever and a day to get a chest like this bad boy!! Some things just cant be duplicated
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha! Don't forget triceps as well, chest and arms 5 times a week, I don't need to do legs because I walk upstairs every day and I also walk on the treadmill and I walk from my car to the door of my flat as well!


Modest much?? :lol:



R0BLET said:


> I'll swap my legs for your chest





Chelsea said:


> Considering I haven't even seen your spindly legs I think I will pass, plus im not sure you have the back strength to hold up such a massive chest


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I have some lovely pins :lol:


About the same size as pins too :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> About the same size as pins too :whistling:


I have some chunky legs pmsl

Bust another pair of trousers yesterday lol Usually 1 pair every 6 months


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Modest much?? :lol:


Hahahahaha! That's one thing I have never been accused of and that's modesty haha!

A God......I could get used to that, a bird I was banging last year actually saved me in her phone as God's Gift.... happy days


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I have some chunky legs pmsl
> 
> Bust another pair of trousers yesterday lol Usually 1 pair every 6 months


Stop shopping here:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Stop shopping here:
> 
> View attachment 130812


Good point 

C.UNT

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Modest much?? :lol:


haha, how old are you here @Ginger Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, how old are you here @Ginger Ben?


That's pre cut mate so 5 weeks ago :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey I've found your journal..... subbed


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Hey I've found your journal..... subbed


Good to have you aboard


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

A bit of an abbreviated session this morning due to time constraints:

Deadlifts:

10x60kg

5x90kg

3x125kg PB

2x125kg

Had to rest after the third 125 as couldn't lift anymore, but was annoyed so went back and got the extra 2.

Wide grip round the clock pullups:

3 x clockwise

3 x anticlockwise


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> A bit of an abbreviated session this morning due to time constraints:
> 
> Deadlifts:
> 
> ...


That's the way to do it!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Morning all. As usual I didn't eat enough at the weekend and have probably lost some weight. Hopefully with this cooler weather coming in my appetite will return and I can get back to bulking properly. Left my train ticket at home this morning so missed my usual train going home to get it  Squats tonight, hopefully I can get enough food in me to hit another new PB @ 82.5kg (I think, will have to trawl back through my journal).


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Morning all. As usual I didn't eat enough at the weekend and have probably lost some weight. Hopefully with this cooler weather coming in my appetite will return and I can get back to bulking properly. Left my train ticket at home this morning so missed my usual train going home to get it  Squats tonight, hopefully I can get enough food in me to hit another new PB @ 82.5kg (I think, will have to trawl back through my journal).


Morning mate, Eat.... Eat.... Eat..... Eat 

I get what you mean though, weekends for me I loose structure. The basics are there but come Friday night I just stop prepping food.

I think I may well start to prep friday evening too tbh.

Hope you are not late for work!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate, Eat.... Eat.... Eat..... Eat
> 
> I get what you mean though, weekends for me I loose structure. The basics are there but come Friday night I just stop prepping food.
> 
> ...


Random question, does Test increase appetite at all? Just sorting out a cruise dose of tritest for towards the end of my super extended dbol cycle because I can't be bothered to pct so thinking somewhere between trt and cruise dose level. If it does increase appetite I might pull it forwards a bit.

Gonna be about half an hour late for work, but don't really care too much tbh. Have emailed the team already and my boss doesn't usually mind too much.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Random question, does Test increase appetite at all? Just sorting out a cruise dose of tritest for towards the end of my super extended dbol cycle because I can't be bothered to pct so thinking somewhere between trt and cruise dose level. If it does increase appetite I might pull it forwards a bit.
> 
> Gonna be about half an hour late for work, but don't really care too much tbh. Have emailed the team already and my boss doesn't usually mind too much.


It should do mate, orals tend to knock appetite more than anything. But a bit of test can help plenty IME.

Monday eh!? Always something that goes wrong :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Just ordered 40kg more weights as I realised I am nearly running out of weights for my bar! Also been chatting to my man and nearly got my tritest sorted as I can't be bothered with pct. Need to get pins and syringes as can't easily get to a needle exchange 

What AI needed for the tritest, pinning 1ml (500mg) a week? Thinking 0.5mg adex ED


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Just ordered 40kg more weights as I realised I am nearly running out of weights for my bar! Also been chatting to my man and nearly got my tritest sorted as I can't be bothered with pct. Need to get pins and syringes as can't easily get to a needle exchange
> 
> What AI needed for the tritest, pinning 1ml (500mg) a week? *Thinking 0.5mg adex ED*


That's fine mate.

Nice to have a need for weights, where do you buy them from ?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That's fine mate.
> 
> Nice to have a need for weights, where do you buy them from ?


Ta bud.

Just bought 2x20kg of these from amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0015UR64W/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Ta bud.
> 
> Just bought 2x20kg of these from amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0015UR64W/ref=ox_ya_os_product


Good lad!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Squats

LBBS:

10x20kf

5x40kg

5x60kg

5x82.5kg PB

5x85kg PB

5x87.5kg P FECKING B!!!!!!!!!

Also did some 20x40kg calf raise shrugs. Did them together to save time! Bloomin hurts!

Also a cheeky shoulder pic with pumped traps 



Diet has been bang on today, ate like a horse  Felt good and strong so pushed the squats hard, video may come later if I can be bothered to edit it together.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Video Video...!! I've put mine up I did some hard squattage too

shoulders are looking Minter!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice session there Barney wobble now keep feckin' eating or I will be forced to send you my emergency gummi bears....wot I keep hidden in my sock drawer.....

and get your vest on before you catch your death!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Nice session there Barney wobble now keep feckin' eating or I will be forced to send you my emergency gummi bears....wot I keep hidden in my sock drawer.....
> 
> and get your vest on before you catch your death!


Won't the bears be fluffy :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Video from earlier:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Video Video...!! I've put mine up I did some hard squattage too
> 
> shoulders are looking Minter!!


Cheers :thumb: Vid just posted 



Flubs said:


> Nice session there Barney wobble now keep feckin' eating or I will be forced to send you my emergency gummi bears....wot I keep hidden in my sock drawer.....
> 
> and get your vest on before you catch your death!


No chance of catching a cold here, am sweating just sat watching tv! If only I knew where you lived those bears wouldn't be safe!



YummyMummy said:


> Won't the bears be fluffy :lol:


ALL bears are fluffy


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Won't the bears be fluffy :lol:


of course they will be fluffy, however, I will lick them first...apart from the white ones cos I don't like those, or the green ones either...he can bloopin' well lick them himself! not Christmas yet ya know...hahahaha


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Well stairs appear to be a little challenging today, but generally feeling good. Definitely a lot better than yesterday morning when I was considering dropping out of the challenge due to lousy progress!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Well stairs appear to be a little challenging today, but generally feeling good. Definitely a lot better than yesterday morning when I was considering dropping out of the challenge due to lousy progress!


morning Sir Wubble....  if it helps I've dropped out of my own challenge due to me stuffing my face with food and booze over the past two weeks....clearly have the willpower of a chocolate fireguard on the food front...however...I have decided to start another one in a couple of weeks due to my crossness at myself for not keeping to this one...yup! fickle me...on, off, on, off...lol...

Hey you! don't let me hear you say you haven't made progress...you HAVE made progress and we can see that...you have to accept that your build is different or your metabolism is different or some sorta sh!te like that and it will take that extra bit of determination from you to progress right? and you have that RIGHT? YES YOU DOOOOOOO...

c'mawwwwn mister....keep plodding through the doubting days and the good days and results will make up for it later....I'm a natural fattie who has lost weight and I despair sometimes cos I work like stink and still look as if I don't really train, and my "after" pics looks like some peoples "before" piccies which doesn't do anything for my confidence, EVEN though I know I'm as physically fit as I could be due to the amount of stuff i do in the gym....of course I know if I got my food under control I'd look better..but hey, that's my personal curse which I'm working on the best I can...

Soooo...to cut short my dribble in your journal...I get how you feel but at the opposite end of the spectrum.......chin up Sir Wubble...and in my case Chin*s* up! 

now give us a hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg!!! ((((o))))...that's a t'internet hug by the way, totally platonic and harmless and similar to that cheek pulling thing that the ole gals do when they visit after years...yup! that's me dude.... 

[Redacted] out....but prolly not for long knowing me...cough...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers @Flubs, you sure do know how to cheer a fella up  Anyway, based off your avi of your legs your are far from fat. I just had a bit of a blip the last couple of weeks because of the weather. This cooler weather has meant my appetite has returned and am feeling a lot better for it. I also think that having a cheeky G&T in the evening is helping my sleep which also improves my mood and appetite. So really gonna go for it for the next 4 weeks and see where I end up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

How's walking young man? :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Not too bad, a little bit ropy at times :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Not too bad, a little bit ropy at times :lol:


Funny isn't it 

Be worse tomorrow :beer:

Legs for me in the morning, going to tie it in with something else though me thinks.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Funny isn't it
> 
> Be worse tomorrow :beer:
> 
> Legs for me in the morning, going to tie it in with something else though me thinks.


haha, ya got to appreciate the DOMS.

*YOU SKINNY YET???*


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> haha, ya got to appreciate the DOMS.
> 
> *YOU SKINNY YET???*


Love em!

PMSL

*NO*


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Love em!
> 
> PMSL
> 
> *NO*


*SLACKER*


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> *SLACKER*


Soon mate!!

Taking tips off @Ginger Ben


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol you lot.....heehee...

Err... Whilst I realise I should be adding some helpful things in your journal.......I just can't berluddie think of anything.....oh!

Errr..no...sorry..it's gone....gone....soz...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Bench night:

20x20kg

10x40kg

5x50kg

3x55kg

2x5x60kg MY FIRST WHEEL!

Nearly blacked out after that last set, moving onto chest\shoulders:

Superset: Flys, bent over flys, side raises

All slow x 12 reps

Did some fast curls and reverse curls to finish off. Massive pump in arms and can still barely move them.

Pleased with my first wheel, even used my new 20's that turned up today. Video to follow once edited


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Gooooood lad!!!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Found these pictures from last year when I was about 50kg. The difference between then and now is really encouraging:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

You look great :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I see some nice lean growth there mate, great work!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I see some nice lean growth there mate, great work!


  Tis awesome, my body doesn't seem to know how to lay down fat :lol:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

B4PJS said:


>


Noticed you keep your elbows tucked in, is that correct form as I do that but I have seen others in gym don't, good job on 60kg.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Noticed you keep your elbows tucked in, is that correct form as I do that but I have seen others in gym don't, good job on 60kg.


Good to see you in here rusty nuts. Been a while!

I think it is correct to keep the elbows in, the do flare a little in places but nothing to major. Have only ever worked out on my own so am self taught in the main. Got a sesh with @Ginger Ben in a few weeks so looking forward to picking up a few pointers


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Good to see you in here rusty nuts. Been a while!
> 
> I think it is correct to keep the elbows in, the do flare a little in places but nothing to major. Have only ever worked out on my own so am self taught in the main. Got a sesh with @Ginger Ben in a few weeks so looking forward to picking up a few pointers


Hope I can help a bit mate. Learnt a lot over the last few years, some of it good, some of it not so good lol

Can definitely show you how to get the most out of things though and with a spotter we will see if we can nail a few more pb's for you as well


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope I can help a bit mate. Learnt a lot over the last few years, some of it good, some of it not so good lol
> 
> Can definitely show you how to get the most out of things though *and with a spotter we will see if we can nail a few more pb's for you as well*


I like the sound of that  The test should have also kicked in by then...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> I like the sound of that  The test should have also kicked in by then...


Dirty junkie :whistling:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Dirty junkie :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Found these pictures from last year when I was about 50kg. The difference between then and now is really encouraging:
> 
> View attachment 131617
> View attachment 131618
> ...


excellent work matey!!!!! real big changes there.

whats this about test kicking in?! u started pinning?!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> excellent work matey!!!!! real big changes there.
> 
> whats this about test kicking in?! u started pinning?!


Cheers bud :thumb:

Saturday matey :bounce: Can't be fecked with pct after this dbol so thought a teeny weeny bit of test would eliminate the need for it :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers bud :thumb:
> 
> Saturday matey :bounce: Can't be fecked with pct after this dbol so thought a teeny weeny bit of test would eliminate the need for it :whistling:


Where you jabbing?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Where you jabbing?


Probably in the bathroom at home mate. Why you ask? Fancy coming over to watch?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Probably in the bathroom at home mate. Why you ask? Fancy coming over to watch?


PMSL

[email protected]!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Best place for first time is definitely the gooch, gets it in nice and close to the nuts. Second cycle you can go straight for the nuts.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Best place for first time is definitely the gooch, gets it in nice and close to the nuts. Second cycle you can go straight for the nuts.


x2

Green pin would be best


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

I was told the needle should go down the japs eye, are you sure the gooch is better?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers bud :thumb:
> 
> Saturday matey :bounce: Can't be fecked with pct after this dbol so thought a teeny weeny bit of test would eliminate the need for it :whistling:


niiiice....how long u planning on B&Cing?....and whats the game plan?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> niiiice....how long u planning on B&Cing?....and whats the game plan?


No plans to come off for a long time mate. Going 1ml WC Tritest pw to start with, and then see form there what happens. If I feel I need to drop back for a while I will. Simples.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> No plans to come off for a long time mate. Going 1ml WC Tritest pw to start with, and then see form there what happens. If I feel I need to drop back for a while I will. Simples.


And when does the GOMAD stuff stop?

Time to get some spuds and rice down ya neck yoof :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> And when does the GOMAD stuff stop?
> 
> Time to get some spuds and rice down ya neck yoof :beer:


Have cut back how much I am drinking this week, too fecking bloated from all the food. Tis a shame cos I do like my milk. Have about 2 pints a day now, a few more when working out 

I really do hate carbs to be honest. Instant sweats whenever I eat them!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Have cut back how much I am drinking this week, too fecking bloated from all the food. Tis a shame cos I do like my milk. Have about 2 pints a day now, a few more when working out
> 
> I really do hate carbs to be honest. Instant sweats whenever I eat them!


I get sweats very quickly on carbs too mate, its a good thing.

I think if you pilled away at 1kg or rice and spuds a day you'd grow very fast.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I get sweats very quickly on carbs too mate, its a good thing.
> 
> I think if you pilled away at 1kg or rice and spuds a day you'd grow very fast.


I would grow a belly at that rate. I do eat plenty of carbs, just hate having to.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> I would grow a belly at that rate. I do eat plenty of carbs, just hate having to.


Day you grow a belly is the day @Ginger Ben gets a tan 

I frickin' love carbs. Could murder a chip cob PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Have cut back how much I am drinking this week, too fecking bloated from all the food. Tis a shame cos I do like my milk. Have about 2 pints a day now, a few more when working out
> 
> I really do hate carbs to be honest. Instant sweats whenever I eat them!


Get some digestive enzymes mate and have them with your biggest carb meals of the day, worked for me when I was trying to stack carbs in. Helps with the bloating.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Get some digestive enzymes mate and have them with your biggest carb meals of the day, worked for me when I was trying to stack carbs in. Helps with the bloating.


Good point, got some ravenous at home that I keep on forgetting about. Will see how much they help :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> I was told the needle should go down the japs eye, are you sure the gooch is better?


That's third cycle stuff mate, stick to the basics


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Good point, got some ravenous at home that I keep on forgetting about. Will see how much they help :thumbup1:


That's the stuff


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's third cycle stuff mate, stick to the basics


Ahhhh, gotcha. Sorry, was getting ahead of myself there. So it goes gooch, ballsack then japseye. You keep on talking about these "cycle" things as well, I ride a Boris Bike to work - does that count?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Ahhhh, gotcha. Sorry, was getting ahead of myself there. So it goes gooch, ballsack then japseye. You keep on talking about these "cycle" things as well, I ride a Boris Bike to work - does that count?


Not sack mate, your actual nuts, sack would be silly....

Yep as you get bigger you'll need to upgrade your cycle so it can handle the weight of the new muscle....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Not sack mate, your actual nuts, sack would be silly....
> 
> Yep as you get bigger you'll need to upgrade your cycle so it can handle the weight of the new muscle....


Glad you pointed that out mate, would have been disastrous to get that wrong! I feel so much better knowing you fellas are looking out for me :wub:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Glad you pointed that out mate, would have been disastrous to get that wrong! I feel so much better knowing you fellas are looking out for me :wub:


You have been snorting the dbol haven't you ? :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You have been snorting the dbol haven't you ? :lol:


No. Was I supposed to? I have just been shoving it up my bum so far...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> No. Was I supposed to? I have just been shoving it up my bum so far...


pmsl, don't listen to Rob, fvck does he know about getting big :lol:

Up the bum is fine for dbol. Oxys you need to snort.

In fact, next time you want to run some orals get these



Not used them personally but they are widelyt regarded as the daddy for size and strength. A lot can be down to water though but with a tight diet and proper planning I reckon they'd be decent.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, don't listen to Rob, fvck does he know about getting big :lol:
> 
> Up the bum is fine for dbol. Oxys you need to snort.
> 
> ...


They must be good, they have a pretty pattern on the tablets!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Did you not eat a year ago


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Did you not eat a year ago


Apparently not. Never really noticed how skinny I was till I looked at those comparisons!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> They must be good, they have a pretty pattern on the tablets!


Lol.

Tbh if you could get some legit ones you'd balloon!!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Tbh if you could get some legit ones you'd balloon!!!


Look pretty frigging toxic though. Might keep them for later if I can source them.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Look pretty frigging toxic though. Might keep them for later if I can source them.


Nah not really mate only if you abuse them.

They are expensive but meant to be great. One for another day. You'll enjoy.test on It's own for a while I'm sure.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nah not really mate only if you abuse them.
> 
> They are expensive but meant to be great. One for another day. You'll enjoy.test on It's own for a while I'm sure.


Cool. See what you mean about them being expensive though. Maybe use them as an end of the 20 week bulk kicker...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Apparently not. Never really noticed how skinny I was till I looked at those comparisons!


Bless, I was only joking ...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Bless, I was only joking ...


Its all good yums. I saw the error of my ways and am now eating a lot better. Used to skip meals all the time. Really shocked me when I came across those pics from last year. Look like a famine victim! Still do to be honest but not quite so bad now


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Its all good yums. I saw the error of my ways and am now eating a lot better. Used to skip meals all the time. Really shocked me when I came across those pics from last year. Look like a famine victim! Still do to be honest but not quite so bad now


Dude you have made gaiiiiiiinnnnnsss!

I was opposite I ate all the rubbish food , all the time. Def won't go back there again


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Dude you have made gaiiiiiiinnnnnsss!
> 
> I was opposite I ate all the rubbish food , all the time. Def won't go back there again


Plenty more where they came from 

Keep up the good work chuck, you are doing amazing and should be really proud of what you have achieved so far :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Mr Wubble....just swooshing by to say have a great weekend...still loving that avi dude....oh yeah....


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Morning Mr Wubble....just swooshing by to say have a great weekend...still loving that avi dude....oh yeah....


Cheers hun  One of my favourite photos so far! Makes me look a lot bigger than I am in real life :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awrite ya sexy wee pr**k. whats on this w.e?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite ya sexy wee pr**k. whats on this w.e?


I plan on doing a lot of feck all to be honest. Though think wifey has other plans.

Need tot ake some returns to the post office, pick up my Tritest, pick up some flea stuff from the vets, take wifey out for a practice drive, do my deadlifts, pin my tritest, mow the lawn, fix the shed roof. Think that's all. How's about you ya big jock cvnt?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> I plan on doing a lot of feck all to be honest. Though think wifey has other plans.
> 
> Need tot ake some returns to the post office, pick up my Tritest, pick up some flea stuff from the vets, take wifey out for a practice drive, do my deadlifts, pin my tritest, mow the lawn, fix the shed roof. Think that's all. How's about you ya big jock cvnt?


plenty on then!! what lab test u using?....ya nervous about 1st pin  piece of p!ss bud.

im working tomorrow...then kids stuff on sunday, see how weather is before i set anything in stone


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> plenty on then!! what lab test u using?....ya nervous about 1st pin  piece of p!ss bud.
> 
> im working tomorrow...then kids stuff on sunday, see how weather is before i set anything in stone


Using WC mate  Heard good stuff about it apart from the smell... I am nervous put should be ok, I am one of those people who has to look at the needle when getting injections done anyway, so not squeamish about that aspect of it.

Hope ya have fun with the little'uns


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Plenty more where they came from
> 
> Keep up the good work chuck, you are doing amazing and should be really proud of what you have achieved so far :thumb:


Who is that hench cvnt in your avi,throw him out now and post up a real pic of you mate,ffs


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Using WC mate  Heard good stuff about it apart from the smell... I am nervous put should be ok, I am one of those people who has to look at the needle when getting injections done anyway, so not squeamish about that aspect of it.
> 
> Hope ya have fun with the little'uns


Got all your sh1t together for pinning mate? Greens and blues, wipes, sharps bin, plasters!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Who is that hench cvnt in your avi,throw him out now and post up a real pic of you mate,ffs


He was just some random walking down the street mate! Asked him to do some squats and if I could touch his muscles...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Got all your sh1t together for pinning mate? Greens and blues, wipes, sharps bin,* plasters*!


lmfao!!

...ginger fairy


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Got all your sh1t together for pinning mate? Greens and blues, wipes, sharps bin, plasters!


Yup, apart from plasters. Not really a bleeder  Though prob have some at home somewhere just in case...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Using WC mate  Heard good stuff about it apart from the smell... I am nervous put should be ok, I am one of those people who has to look at the needle when getting injections done anyway, so not squeamish about that aspect of it.
> 
> Hope ya have fun with the little'uns


good stuff!...never heard of smelly test before tho, there trenE & A totally reek!!

cheers brother...we will as always


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff!...never heard of smelly test before tho, there trenE & A totally reek!!
> 
> cheers brother...we will as always


Cool, thought it was just WC in general that stank.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> lmfao!!
> 
> ...ginger fairy


lol, what's wrong with that? I often get a bit of blood from quad jabs, saves it from getting everywhere. Also keeps it clean


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, what's wrong with that? I often get a bit of blood from quad jabs, saves it from getting everywhere. Also keeps it clean


Bleed like a man ya big batty boy!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Bleed like a man ya big batty boy!


only thing i swab, is the vial top & my leg when it starts p!shing of blood. but it stops instantly


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> only thing i swab, is the vial top & my leg when it starts p!shing of blood. but it stops instantly


Do you not swab the part of your leg you're going to pin before jabbing?

I get through about 3 swabs each time, one for vial, one for leg pre pin and one post pin which I hold on to the site to stop it bleeding (if it is)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you not swab the part of your leg you're going to pin before jabbing?
> 
> I get through about 3 swabs each time, one for vial, one for leg pre pin and one post pin which I hold on to the site to stop it bleeding (if it is)


na mate..i used to. but took the advice of ming & only swap the vial now


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

3wks to go but i'm.......IN!!!!!!

Yep, i'm late as per usual:lol:

Now lets see that test work it's magic


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> 3wks to go but i'm.......IN!!!!!!
> 
> Yep, i'm late as per usual:lol:
> 
> Now lets see that test work it's magic


Morning ya slow fecker. Good to have ya on board


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Morning Barny. Training today mate?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Morning Barny. Training today mate?


Morning fella. Yup, deadlift day today  Hows about you?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Morning fella. Yup, deadlift day today  Hows about you?


Good. Tackling chest this afternoon, depending on Mrs.LL's ideas for me!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

#likeapro

So that is 1ml of this coursing through my body 



Went in smooth as fuk, though I did forget to aspirate 

I think I am a big boy now


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> #likeapro
> 
> So that is 1ml of this coursing through my body
> 
> ...


I have never aspirated mate,i realy wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> #likeapro
> 
> So that is 1ml of this coursing through my body
> 
> ...


I never aspirate either ....


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I always aspirate, not sure why you wouldn't tbh??

It takes 1 second and if you do draw back blood, then it's safer to take it out and go again.

It's hardly an inconvenience, is it?!

All IMO of course


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcone to immortality young anakin.

You better eat some serious food now mate and make use of that gear


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

What the bloop in ell is an aspirated please! Sigh....how can I possibly make a muck of your journal if I don't even understand what to make a muck of!

Honestly! It's very inconvenient....  but if you are starting to do jabbing and stuff make sure you keep everything clean and sterilised etc wont you?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> What the bloop in ell is an aspirated please! Sigh....how can I possibly make a muck of your journal if I don't even understand what to make a muck of!
> 
> Honestly! It's very inconvenient....  but if you are starting to do jabbing and stuff make sure you keep everything clean and sterilised etc wont you?


Aspiration is where you draw the plunger back a bit after you put the needle in to see if you have hit a blood vessel rather than being properly in the belly of the muscle. Supposed to stop you injecting oil straight into your blood which would not be a good idea.

Don't worry flubsie, I don't want to be getting any infections so have all the kit required for keeping nice and sterile 

No training for me over the weekend as had a dodgy shoulder and didn't think it would be a good idea to deadlift with it like that  Squats tonight though, lets see what numbers I can push them up to


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Welcone to immortality young anakin.
> 
> You better eat some serious food now mate and make use of that gear


Not sure whether it is a bit of a placebo effect, but definitely feeling hungrier already. Will see how the week progresses but had a decent amount to eat over the weekend for once


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Not sure whether it is a bit of a placebo effect, but definitely feeling hungrier already. Will see how the week progresses but had a decent amount to eat over the weekend for once


Thats great mate, you need to fuel the fire!!!

AAS ain't gonna do sh!t without getting the right amount of calories in to fit your goals, it's certainly no magic pill as some people like to believe. Still gotta work hard and the majority of that work is in the kitchen tbh.

Keep it up though mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Placebo is goooood! Use it to your advantage and eat mother fcuker 

Aspirate, probably half a dozen times for me lol

After a few times you know when its right, i had a sweet spot on my right quad that was perfect :beer:

Re plasters; nothing wrong with being that bit more cautious.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You massive yet?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> You massive yet?


Best be!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> You massive yet?





R0BLET said:


> Best be!


Bigger than I was, smaller than I want to be


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i aspirate in quads if i've had trouble on the way in....which is everytime pretty much pmsl. never aspirate in glute.

might chance my mick with a delt injection tonight


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> i aspirate in quads if i've had trouble on the way in....which is everytime pretty much pmsl. never aspirate in glute.
> 
> might chance my mick with a delt injection tonight


Like seriously dude, how can you have issues putting a needle into ya quads? Pinch muscle, slide in needle. Jabsagoodun!

Still got a bit of a dead leg today though :-( Cycling to work was interesting


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Like seriously dude, how can you have issues putting a needle into ya quads? *Pinch muscle*, slide in needle. Jabsagoodun!
> 
> Still got a bit of a dead leg today though :-( Cycling to work was interesting


Don't do this, pinching the skin will more likely result in you not getting the needle in far enough and inject the oil into your fat rather than the muscle, well not that there is much fat on you anyways  but a better way is t stretch the skin with your fingers, then stick the pin in


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Like seriously dude, how can you have issues putting a needle into ya quads? Pinch muscle, slide in needle. Jabsagoodun!
> 
> Still got a bit of a dead leg today though :-( Cycling to work was interesting


you're surely not giving me pinning tips after 1 jab :lol:

...when u hit a nerve or inject a bit of tren into a vein....you'll soon come running to uncle Jan with you're tail between you're legs


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> Don't do this, pinching the skin will more likely result in you not getting the needle in far enough and inject the oil into your fat rather than the muscle, well not that there is much fat on you anyways  but a better way is t stretch the skin with your fingers, then stick the pin in


It was more of a grip about 3 inches across then let go once the needle was halfway in. Saw it on a youtube vid  And yes, there is feck all fat on my leg 

Nice to see a new face in here rather than the usual bunch of useless [email protected] (flubs excepted  )



JANIKvonD said:


> you're surely not giving me pinning tips after 1 jab :lol:
> 
> ...when u hit a nerve or inject a bit of tren into a vein....you'll soon come running to uncle Jan with you're tail between you're legs


Mwohahahahaaaaaaa. Of course I am giving you tips bud, this is the internet and I know everything about pinning after doing it just once :tongue:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> It was more of a grip about 3 inches across then let go once the needle was halfway in. Saw it on a youtube vid  And yes, there is feck all fat on my leg
> 
> Nice to see a new face in here rather than the usual bunch of useless [email protected] (flubs excepted  )
> 
> Mwohahahahaaaaaaa. Of course I am giving you tips bud, this is the internet and I know everything about pinning after doing it just once :tongue:


Iv been watching h34r:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> It was more of a grip about 3 inches across then let go once the needle was halfway in. Saw it on a youtube vid  And yes, there is feck all fat on my leg
> 
> *Nice to see a new face in here rather than the usual bunch of useless [email protected] *(flubs excepted  )
> 
> Mwohahahahaaaaaaa. Of course I am giving you tips bud, this is the internet and I know everything about pinning after doing it just once :tongue:


Excuse us ! ? ?????

btw I only pin my glutes which is why I never aspirate ...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Excuse us ! ? ?????
> 
> btw I only pin my glutes which is why I never aspirate ...


 :wub:

Love ya'll really


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol at skin pinching 

Hitting nerves is a fcuker!! Leg starts dancing at the wrong time :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Well training has taking a massive hit since the weekend  Not actually had the time to do any. Should actually manage to get squatting tonight though, I think I hear 90kg calling my name 

In other news, generally feeling a helluva lot better in myself since taking the TriTest on Saturday. Feeling a lot more alert, got a bigger appetite and am generally happier with things  Still got a bit of pip from the jab, but guessing that is just because it is first time. Might see if I can do my glute this week, not sure that having needle marks on my legs is a great idea tbh. Jab will have to be done on Friday, as I am best man at my mates wedding on Saturday. Gonna be a ruinous weekend so workout plan this week is Squats tonight, Bench tomorrow or Thursday and Deadlifts Friday morning.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Well training has taking a massive hit since the weekend  Not actually had the time to do any. Should actually manage to get squatting tonight though, I think I hear 90kg calling my name
> 
> In other news, generally feeling a helluva lot better in myself since taking the TriTest on Saturday. Feeling a lot more alert, got a bigger appetite and am generally happier with things  Still got a bit of pip from the jab, but guessing that is just because it is first time. Might see if I can do my glute this week, not sure that having needle marks on my legs is a great idea tbh. Jab will have to be done on Friday, as I am best man at my mates wedding on Saturday. Gonna be a ruinous weekend so workout plan this week is Squats tonight, Bench tomorrow or Thursday and Deadlifts Friday morning.


Life gets in the way for us all at some stage mate but just try and make sure you take advantage when you can train and hit it as hard as possible.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Life gets in the way for us all at some stage mate but just try and make sure you take advantage when you can train and hit it as hard as possible.


Very true bud, tis just frustrating that as soon as I start pinning, sh1t goes downhill. Ah well, guess it hasn't fully built up anyway so not to worry


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Very true bud, tis just frustrating that as soon as I start pinning, sh1t goes downhill. Ah well, guess it hasn't fully built up anyway so not to worry


No don't worry mate, just keep the food going in even if you can't train as often as you'd like this week. That's the important part really.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> No don't worry mate, just keep the food going in even if you can't train as often as you'd like this week. That's the important part really.


Think I am managing on the food front, so all good there. Hopefully wifey gets the right train tonight so that we get home together and I don't have to go pick her up and then whilst she is cooking I can do my squats


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Squats:

10x20kg

5x40kg

5x60kg deep 'n slow

2x80kg

5x90kg PB

5x92.5kg PB

10x60kg

Fooked.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well done on the pbs errrmm...B4P...heehee...err? oh! okay that's not so funny when I see it in black and white....sod! I must stop trying humour out...

I have a question please if you don't mind. Why does "sh!t go downhill when you're pinning" I thought when you started taking stuff, and doing stuff, it was supposed to make everything better? I'm not sure how it works.....or do you mean the side effects makes your strength go down or something? or do you mean as in when the guys say their...errmm....gulp...errrr....danglies go out of order for a while...that sort of stuff?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

@Flubs It was just I had everything nice and sorted out training and diet wise and so added in the test. I then didn't get any time to train etc, more of a coincidence rather than anything. Just a bit annoying really.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> @[Redacted] It was just I had everything nice and sorted out training and diet wise and so added in the test. I then didn't get any time to train etc, more of a coincidence rather than anything. Just a bit annoying really.


oh sorry...I misunderstood what you were saying...oop! I know what you mean, I get in the zone, do my food blah blah and then bam! I have to work late and I can't make the gym and I throw a wobbler and all sorts of things start going out of kilter, and if you read my journal you know how bonkers it can get...hahahahahaa....


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Brilliant work on the PB's mate, good stuff:thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Brilliant work on the PB's mate, good stuff:thumb:


Cheers buddy, was a fookin killer getting them. AM now at BW Bench, over 1.5BW squat and over 2xBW Deadlift


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

I must say that the gasses emanating from my rear today are fuking horrendous!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> I must say that the gasses emanating from my rear today are fuking horrendous!


Good work


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good work


Feel sorry for anyone walking along the platform at Paddington this morning. Was doing the ol' Walk 'n Fart routine  I did just nearly gas myself though, brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Feel sorry for anyone walking along the platform at Paddington this morning. Was doing the ol' Walk 'n Fart routine  I did just nearly gas myself though, brought a tear to my eye!


You dirty bàstard!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Got mental doms in my right leg put have had a warm cat compress applied to it for the last hour or so which seems to be helping


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Got mental doms in my right leg put have had a warm cat compress applied to it for the last hour or so which seems to be helping


A warm cat? Sounds nice and cuddly


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> I must say that the gasses emanating from my rear today are fuking horrendous!


 :scared: I hope you're sleeping in the spare bed tonight!...:laugh:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> A warm cat? Sounds nice and cuddly


I do like anice warm ginger pvssy



Flubs said:


> :scared: I hope you're sleeping in the spare bed tonight!...:laugh:


Seems to have abated now


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

A bit of a hectic day today, had an interview this morning which went really quite well and they have asked me back tomorrow to meet the boss. I have tomorrow booked off work as it is wife's driving test and also need to drive down to Poole for my mates wedding on Saturday. I am best man and haven't done my speech yet. On the train home now and then got to go and pick wifey up from work as she is working late finishing something off before tomorrow so that is tonights training outta the window. Didn't have breakfast this morning due to the interview and not gonna get dinner till about 9. Ah well, next week should be nice and calm and back to normal routine. Gonna have to pin tomorrow I guess as am not gonna take my kit away with me, too much hassle.

Really hop I get this job, looks like a really good company to work for and the guys seem nice and chilled. Got a G&T for the train journey to warm up my drinking cells for the weekend, its gonna be MESSY!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck mate!!

Sounds like a busy one your end.

Oh and goo luck to the wife :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good luck mate!!
> 
> Sounds like a busy one your end.
> 
> Oh and goo luck to the wife :beer:


Less of your goo aimed at my wife young man! :lol:

Cheers bud :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Less of your goo aimed at my wife young man! :lol:
> 
> Cheers bud :beer:


Damn phone lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good luck with job buddy but no food?!?! They not have a burger king at the station?? Lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck with job buddy but no food?!?! They not have a burger king at the station?? Lol


Didn't get time bud. I usually eat brekkie round about 10, but interview was 9-10:30 then had to get back to work for 11 and I use the Boris Bikes. If I had my usual breakfast that late, it woulda ****ed with my appetite for lunch so it all just got a bit fooked!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Didn't get time bud. I usually eat brekkie round about 10, but interview was 9-10:30 then had to get back to work for 11 and I use the Boris Bikes. If I had my usual breakfast that late, it woulda ****ed with my appetite for lunch so it all just got a bit fooked!


You had lunch I assume?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Less of your goo aimed at my wife young man! :lol:


Yeah! Stop goooooing his wiferoblet! Tsk tsk.....:laugh:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> You had lunch I assume?


Yup, 2 packs of sarnie, a PB KitKat Chunky and a litre of milk  usual food for the afternoon though missed out my purebeef


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey sir wobble.....I mean wobble....fook! Damm iPad! :lol:

Wubble for chrisssssake!

Well done on the interview...and really good luck to your wife with her driving test.....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Yup, 2 packs of sarnie, a PB KitKat Chunky and a litre of milk  usual food for the afternoon though missed out my purebeef


Have you listed your normal diet in here somewhere mate?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

Mate excuse the ignorance. ..you on cycle


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Have you listed your normal diet in here somewhere mate?


yeah, should be somewhere near the start. Screenshot of mfp. If not I think I also put it in my initial post in the comp thread


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Mate excuse the ignorance. ..you on cycle


Yeah, 40mg dbol ed and 500 test ew.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> yeah, should be somewhere near the start. Screenshot of mfp. If not I think I also put it in my initial post in the comp thread


Ah ok found it. You managing to hit that 4000+ cals a day?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck with the job, good luck for your wifes driving test and have a fab weekend! :thumb:

Now go and do some speech writing!!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Ah ok found it. You managing to hit that 4000+ cals a day?


Nah probably closer to 3k, mainly dropped the mass gainer as it has got a bit sickly after 5kg of it. Got some new stuff that I need to try though.



Keeks said:


> Good luck with the job, good luck for your wifes driving test and have a fab weekend! :thumb:
> 
> Now go and do some speech writing!!!


Cheers quarky 

Will get it done at some point!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I echo what @Keeks says. Very hectic for you, mate. It's looking great for you tomorrow. Good luck too to your other half and enjoy the wedding. I've been a best man twice. The first time I was so uncomfortable I made a right mess of it, I was only 18 though! Second time was about 15 years ago and I rambled on for ages (a bit like this!). Have a good breakfast and take a miniture whiskey in your pocket to neck half an hour before you give your speech. Calms the nerves


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, 40mg dbol ed and 500 test ew.


Ah excellent, what's the weight gain been like, and how long have you been on cycle...thought u were natty


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Ah excellent, what's the weight gain been like, and how long have you been on cycle...thought u were natty


It has been a bit of a mixed bag to be honest. First the weather mangled my appetite, then the dbol did the same till I worked out a protocol that got around that. Strength has massively increased though. Scales this morning have said I haven't gained anything this week but the bf% has dropped by about 1% so looks like a bit of a recomp has happened. A good week of diet and training will see about a kilo increase in weight 

Have been on the dbol for 5 weeks and this is the first week for the test. Was natty till I started the dbol


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

@B4PJS it's been a couple of weeks since you started the journal and was wondering what's your current weight.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You been trying those bulk shakes I mentioned before mate? I know you aren't a big eater so getting enough cals in to make a cycle worthwhile is going to be hard but you've got to give it everything and more importantly you've got to keep it up once you come off too (assuming you do  )

Make up a 1000 cal shake in the morning and sip it throughout the day along with all your regular food, will deffo help.

500ml whole milk

100g oats

3 scoops (75g roughly) whey

40g peanut or almond butter

That's 1237 easy calories!

101g carbs

52g fat

97g protein


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

cgospodinov said:


> @B4PJS it's been a couple of weeks since you started the journal and was wondering what's your current weight.


Currently at 61kg, 13% bf



Ginger Ben said:


> You been trying those bulk shakes I mentioned before mate? I know you aren't a big eater so getting enough cals in to make a cycle worthwhile is going to be hard but you've got to give it everything and more importantly you've got to keep it up once you come off too (assuming you do  )
> 
> Make up a 1000 cal shake in the morning and sip it throughout the day along with all your regular food, will deffo help.
> 
> ...


 :lol: not really planning on coming of the test for a long time mate. Not made that shake yet, as have mainly been able to hit up what I need through having extra milk when needed. After this weekend things should settle down a bit in my life and can get back to concentrating on bulking. If I get this job then that should also help as they start half an hour later so can go back to working out in the morning.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Currently at 61kg, 13% bf
> 
> :lol: not really planning on coming of the test for a long time mate. Not made that shake yet, as have mainly been able to hit up what I need through having extra milk when needed. After this weekend things should settle down a bit in my life and can get back to concentrating on bulking. If I get this job then that should also help as they start half an hour later so can go back to working out in the morning.


Time to get serious mate!! 

I'm at 65kg right now and it looks like I wont be achieving my goal of weighting 70kg by mid September :/


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

cgospodinov said:


> Time to get serious mate!!
> 
> I'm at 65kg right now and it looks like I wont be achieving my goal of weighting 70kg by mid September :/


If I can get the next two weeks done properly I should be able to end this comp at 63kg+ which would only be 3 kg short of my goal.

Hit it hard mate and you should be able to get to 70 in September:thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

So did my second jab today. Went for my glute this time and all went well. Even aspirated this time!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice 1 mate, I cant remember my weight on dbol and test but did manage to hit 105kg, that wss 20 months ago.

Now im sitting at 97-100kg all depends on my diet

As your self I find it hard to consume such calories, with that shake or in between crack in some raw eggs , I have these with milk, 1 at a time swallowed whole with milk, easy, no taste, no problems.

The shake Gingerben mentioned can be mixed in blender and left to consume through out the day , also. Bang it all in, enough may not be enough. :laugh:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

As @Ginger Ben said, shakes can be awesome mate!

Maybe add in EVOO for fats too just to mix it up.

Could even get some powdered oats so they mix easier, a bit more expensive but worth imo.

I love oats and could seriously eat that stuff by the kilo lol.

Need to get those calories in ya mate, very important otherwise you're just wasting your time jabbing, not to mention the money


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

All going well in here mate, just catching up, I see your on the test now, you'll be a beast in no time!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> So did my second jab today. Went for my glute this time and all went well. Even aspirated this time!


Nice to see you still at it brother,aspirating and all,,,,,get you!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Favourite picture of me and wifey at the weekend


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

what a great pic! you are both rather good looking...darn you....hahaha..have a good week Barney wubble and crossing fingers that you hear really really good news today about your job...x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bless 

Whats that stuff on your chin, dbol beard? :lol:

Hope it was a good weekend mate :beer:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> what a great pic! you are both rather good looking...darn you....hahaha..have a good week Barney wubble and crossing fingers that you hear really really good news today about your job...x


Cheers hun, will update when I hear anything...

Wifey is soooo out of my league  :lol:



R0BLET said:


> Bless
> 
> Whats that stuff on your chin, dbol beard? :lol:
> 
> Hope it was a good weekend mate :beer:


Cheeky barsteward! I am normally a right hairy fecker anyway, the test is prob gonna make my life a misery!

Had an awesome time, the second best wedding I have been to (I may be biased in thinking mine was the best)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers hun, will update when I hear anything...
> 
> Wifey is soooo out of my league :lol:
> 
> ...


LOL, of course yours was the best!! Always will be mate


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

*GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:beer: :bounce: :clap: :stuart:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Congrats pal!!!!

Well fvcking done sir:thumb: :bounce:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations!! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well done fatty :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

*CONGRATULATIONS BUT I NEED A WEE......*


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Well.done mate! Good money in being a rent boy, or so @R0BLET says anyway :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Well.done mate! Good money in being a rent boy, or so @R0BLET says anyway :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Excellent rate of pay


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Well done mate with job :thumbup1: I know ive already said :laugh:

Nice pic also of you and the misses, very daper

On the up and up mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Fantastic mate! :thumb: :beer: :clap: :smartass:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Diet has not gone well, training hasn't been done in a week and just feeling like sh1t at the moment. Gonna be a poor showing at the end of week 10 at this rate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Diet has not gone well, training hasn't been done in a week and just feeling like sh1t at the moment. Gonna be a poor showing at the end of week 10 at this rate.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 133075


Kinda asked for that didn't I? Just needed to get it down in my journal so I can look back over it and know what the feck was going on


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Kinda asked for that didn't I? Just needed to get it down in my journal so I can look back over it and know what the feck was going on


Yep lol. What's up mate?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep lol. What's up mate?


Just stressed out with moving jobs, wife getting used to driving, the fact that I have no appetite is stressing me out as well as I have done so well so far and just seem to have hit a bit of a mental barrier. Think I will just sack this week off as a write off and get back on it after a hopefully relaxing weekend...

At least I am nearly not a 9 stone weakling anymore, so some good has come of the last 8 weeks  And also at least the test will burn off some of the small amount of fat I have put on, ready for another run at the bulking.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Just stressed out with moving jobs, wife getting used to driving, the fact that I have no appetite is stressing me out as well as I have done so well so far and just seem to have hit a bit of a mental barrier. Think I will just sack this week off as a write off and get back on it after a hopefully relaxing weekend...
> 
> At least I am nearly not a 9 stone weakling anymore, so some good has come of the last 8 weeks  And also at least the test will burn off some of the small amount of fat I have put on, ready for another run at the bulking.


Yeah fair enough, things do get in the way sometimes. Bet you've not tried my bulk shakes yet have you.....?? 

Even if you can't train 100% mate keep the food going in, you won't get fat!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah fair enough, things do get in the way sometimes. Bet you've not tried my bulk shakes yet have you.....??
> 
> Even if you can't train 100% mate keep the food going in, you won't get fat!


Haven't had chance to go shopping yet, gonna make up some crazy concoction this weekend I reckon based on your recipe


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Just stressed out with moving jobs, wife getting used to driving, the fact that I have no appetite is stressing me out as well as I have done so well so far and just seem to have hit a bit of a mental barrier. Think I will just sack this week off as a write off and get back on it after a hopefully relaxing weekend...
> 
> At least I am nearly not a 9 stone weakling anymore, so some good has come of the last 8 weeks  And also at least the test will burn off some of the small amount of fat I have put on, ready for another run at the bulking.


I had noticed your training had slipped a little lately, as I sub you and keep watch on subbed comrades daily:rolleyes:

I put your lack of appearance on your hectic week, exactly as you've said. Nothing wrong with a rest as it's hard to fit everything in and can get stressful. That in itself will affect your training motivation:surrender:

A week now though, Barney, and I must side with your buddy Ginger Ben. It's time to get your sh¡t together and MAN UP! :cowboy:

I want to see a journal write up on this page tomorrow


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What the fooks going on here man,get on with your training.....NOW,or I will find you


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Need to fix up mate!

Oats, whey, milk, evoo in a shaker, DONE. No excuses!!!

Have a couple of them a day plus some solid meals and you'll be hitting the calories needed.

SORT IT!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

come on Sir Wubble....gerrronit buddy....you've got the down after the up of getting the job, missis passing her test etc.....and prolly that git that you work for giving you a bit of hassle don't help either...but if you're gonna slack off......you're gonna find it harder to get back on it....

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....do a bit at least, keep yourself ticking over, keep posting so we can rubbish it...oop! I mean encourage you....and you'll be back to it in no time...come ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnn.......don't take your eyes off the aim and the game Barny....

don't make me hunt you down!!!!! just don't do that..........(inserts jaws music...daaaa dum! daaa dum! da dum da dum da dum).....hellyeah! now you're scared....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah fair enough, things do get in the way sometimes. Bet you've not tried my bulk shakes yet have you.....??
> 
> Even if you can't train 100% mate keep the food going in, you won't get fat!





Sharpy76 said:


> Need to fix up mate!
> 
> Oats, whey, milk, evoo in a shaker, DONE. No excuses!!!
> 
> ...


Bulk shakes are the way to go ... I use them because like you I've not a big appetite


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Squats:

10x20kg

10x40kg

5x60kg

5x80kg

3x85kg

5x60kg

Incline Bench:

20x20kg

10x30kg

3x5x40kg

incline flys, front raises, side raises

Noticed my strength was down quite a bit due to knocking the dbol on the head this week due to not training. Have dropped a load of water weight this week and now back down to 12%bf. Looked good in the mirror after this workout, traps are starting to pop massively. I think that the test is making me a lot hotter than normal, have noticed I am sweating like a pig most of the time now, though that could also have been the water dropping from the dbol.

Was generally pleased with the workout, pretty tired now but felt good to be back in the gym.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lovely body temp increase from gear, oh how I miss that lol

Nice session mate 

Enjoy your weekend x


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lovely body temp increase from gear, oh how I miss that lol
> 
> Nice session mate
> 
> Enjoy your weekend x


You will be back on it soon bud :thumb:

Have got a nice weekend of feck all planned so that I can go into next week nice and relaxed and smash it in the gym ready for the final photos on Sunday.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Last week already?!

Nice squatting there pal, soon be in the triples


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

faultline said:


> Last week already?!
> 
> Nice squatting there pal, soon be in the triples


I know, time flies when ya having fun! Have squatted 92.5x5 whilst on the dbol a week or so back so yeah, nearly triple figure time 

Need to work out whether to start a new journal or get this one renamed after next week


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats on the job... I'm still alive guys . I can't wait for things to get back to normal I'm missing you guys x


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Still doing great, Barney. Good weights, lots of sets. Back on track now after your highs and lows recently. Keep it up mate:thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Congrats on the job... I'm still alive guys . I can't wait for things to get back to normal I'm missing you guys x


Cheers yums, hope all goes well for you too.



Laurieloz said:


> Still doing great, Barney. Good weights, lots of sets. Back on track now after your highs and lows recently. Keep it up mate:thumb:


Cheers Loz. When I look back at what I have done compared to other people I always feel a little disappointed tbh. I also did a few sets of wide grip pullups and some ab wheel roll outs, along with some more flys and raises whilst waiting for my dinner to cook last night. Really need to concentrate on my chest a bit more as I feel it is still lacking in development. But no matter what I do, I never feel it the next day. Really think I need to get that session with @Ginger Ben soon to see if I am doing things wrong and maybe get a few pointers.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers yums, hope all goes well for you too.
> 
> Cheers Loz. When I look back at what I have done compared to other people I always feel a little disappointed tbh. I also did a few sets of wide grip pullups and some ab wheel roll outs, along with some more flys and raises whilst waiting for my dinner to cook last night. Really need to concentrate on my chest a bit more as I feel it is still lacking in development. But no matter what I do, I never feel it the next day. Really think I need to get that session with @Ginger Ben soon to see if I am doing things wrong and maybe get a few pointers.


You're doing fantastic with your training mate. Don't forget you're up against some guys here who have been doing this for decades! What are you...early 20's?Never feel inadequate. The "competition" tag is only there as a thread get together. You train for yourself. And you don't get massive overnight, it takes time.

Didn't know you were meeting up with Ben. That will be great for you. I understand you're both in the London area?

He's the site master with his journal, you'll get some great advice there


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> You're doing fantastic with your training mate. Don't forget you're up against some guys here who have been doing this for decades! What are you...early 20's?Never feel inadequate. The "competition" tag is only there as a thread get together. You train for yourself. And you don't get massive overnight, it takes time.
> 
> Didn't know you were meeting up with Ben. That will be great for you. I understand you're both in the London area?
> 
> He's the site master with his journal, you'll get some great advice there


 :lol: I am 30 next march mate :lol:

Yeah, he lives about 20 minutes away from me so gonna go down to his gym for a sesh at some point. I have never trained properly in a gym before and never had a training partner so will be interesting to see what the score is.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> :lol: I am 30 next march mate :lol:
> 
> Yeah, he lives about 20 minutes away from me so gonna go down to his gym for a sesh at some point. I have never trained properly in a gym before and never had a training partner so will be interesting to see what the score is.


Sorry about your age mate. Good luck with the gym training


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> Sorry about your age mate. Good luck with the gym training


Not to worry buddy, without my beard I look about 12! Would love to have earned in my early 20's what I earn now :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Not to worry buddy, without my beard I look about 12! Would love to have earned in my early 20's what I earn now :lol:


Is that a beard? :lol: 

I'd love to earn now what I did in my early 20's!:laugh: I've money but I spend it as quick as I get it! Mortgage, cards, shopping. Some day....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers yums, hope all goes well for you too.
> 
> Cheers Loz. When I look back at what I have done compared to other people I always feel a little disappointed tbh. I also did a few sets of wide grip pullups and some ab wheel roll outs, along with some more flys and raises whilst waiting for my dinner to cook last night. Really need to concentrate on my chest a bit more as I feel it is still lacking in development. But no matter what I do, I never feel it the next day. Really think I need to get that session with @Ginger Ben soon to see if I am doing things wrong and maybe get a few pointers.


Will get that sorted mate but weekends are busy for me at the moment. Next two are a write off I'm afraid. Haven't forgotten though


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Will get that sorted mate but weekends are busy for me at the moment. Next two are a write off I'm afraid. Haven't forgotten though


Not to worry bud, been fairly busy myself anyways!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hows it all going in here then mate ?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> Hows it all going in here then mate ?


Not too bad fella. Got myself a new job but having contractual issues with my current employer. Training has been off and on but think I am Nearly back on the ball with it.

How you doing? Had a relaxing weekend? Are you going to be judging the 10 week competition now you have pulled out due to your work commitments? Would be awesome to have you on the panel bud. Your opinion is highly valued mate.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Right, bollocks to it. Gonna focus on working my chest this week, see if I can't get some practice in at isolating my chest and not just overpowering with my shoulders. This is the one part I feel that is lagging right now and need to get it up to speed.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Heavy incline db press, chest dips and flyes seem to isolate my chest the best, get some nice DOMS from that little lot :thumbup:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

faultline said:


> Heavy incline db press, chest dips and flyes seem to isolate my chest the best, get some nice DOMS from that little lot :thumbup:


Gonna try all that lot mate and also tinytoms Swiss ball flys


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

So last night I did my first chest day to try and learn the right form and technique to actually get my chest to feel some DOMS. Didn't work  Good session though overall though, just need more practice at isolating my pecs I think. I did incline flys, incline db press, chest dips, side raises, bent over raises, concentration curls hammer curls and some shrugs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> So last night I did my first chest day to try and learn the right form and technique to actually get my chest to feel some DOMS. Didn't work  Good session though overall though, just need more practice at isolating my pecs I think. I did incline flys, incline db press, chest dips, side raises, bent over raises, concentration curls hammer curls and some shrugs.


Mate i'm pants on chest lol.

Always bring shoulders in too much, certain movements really hit it. Some don't, trial and error lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mate i'm pants on chest lol.
> 
> Always bring shoulders in too much, certain movements really hit it. Some don't, trial and error lol


Tis why I am training chest all this week to see if I can get it to hurt


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Tis why I am training chest all this week to see if I can get it to hurt


Dumbbells seem to work better for me, just smash it loads and loads yooooof!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Superset inc db press with inc db flys and dips. That ruined my chest last time


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Superset inc db press with inc db flys and dips. That ruined my chest last time


Superset chest sessions are pretty awesome. Don't think barny has anything to Dip on does he?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Superset inc db press with inc db flys and dips. That ruined my chest last time


Pretty much what I was doing last night bud...



R0BLET said:


> Superset chest sessions are pretty awesome. Don't think barny has anything to Dip on does he?


My squat rack has dip handles


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Pretty much what I was doing last night bud...
> 
> My squat rack has dip handles


If that didn't hurt you're not training hard enough 

IMO it's hard to hit chest pressing of any kind hard enough on your own tbh as it's the forced reps that make the difference. Supersetting kind of makes up for this by still allowing you to overload the muscles without anybody there to help but without seeing you train its impossible to say if something was wrong or needs a tweak.

Keep playing with different things until you find one that works. Tis the best way for now. Once we get a chance to meet up I'll hurt you


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Dumbbells seem to work better for me, just smash it loads and loads yooooof!!


Is that a sweat patch on your vest?? :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> If that didn't hurt you're not training hard enough
> 
> IMO it's hard to hit chest pressing of any kind hard enough on your own tbh as it's the forced reps that make the difference. Supersetting kind of makes up for this by still allowing you to overload the muscles without anybody there to help but without seeing you train its impossible to say if something was wrong or needs a tweak.
> 
> Keep playing with different things until you find one that works. Tis the best way for now. *Once we get a chance to meet up I'll hurt you *


Ooooh, baby! :wub:

Yeah, I am probably doing it all wrong, have never db pressed before last night, and only been doing flys etc for a short while so form is probably way off what it should be.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Ooooh, baby! :wub:
> 
> Yeah, I am probably doing it all wrong, have never db pressed before last night, and only been doing flys etc for a short while so form is probably way off what it should be.


Key is to do them all slowly and really think about working the muscle you are trying to hit, squeezing it on the contraction and letting it slowly relax on the negative but still keeping it under tension by controlling the speed. Have a watch of this series of videos on you tube, helped me understand it more and Kai talks a lot of sense, actually he talks a lot generally, but his form tips are spot on IMO

He makes a few changes to how the guy in this vid (a seasoned lifter) executes the exercises and destroys him lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Key is to do them all slowly and really think about working the muscle you are trying to hit, squeezing it on the contraction and letting it slowly relax on the negative but still keeping it under tension by controlling the speed. Have a watch of this series of videos on you tube, helped me understand it more and Kai talks a lot of sense, actually he talks a lot generally, but his form tips are spot on IMO
> 
> He makes a few changes to how the guy in this vid (a seasoned lifter) executes the exercises and destroys him lol


Cheers bud, will watch that later and see if I can't improve my form...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers bud, will watch that later and see if I can't improve my form...


No worries, might just help you to identify if you're feeling what you should be feeling or if not how to make that happen. A lot of it is trial and error though, not as simple as just moving a weight up and down.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Is that a sweat patch on your vest?? :lol:


Some of us do actually do something when we get to the gym fatty


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Some of us do actually do something when we get to the gym fatty


Borrowed it did you? lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Borrowed it did you? lol


Nah, found it PMSL


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

So managed to squeeze in a mini chest session as wifey went to bed early. Tried putting into practice the tips posted by @Ginger Ben and think I might have found my mind muscle connection. Will report back on DOMS tomorrow.

Night all


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> So managed to squeeze in a mini chest session as wifey went to bed early. Tried putting into practice the tips posted by @Ginger Ben and think I might have found my mind muscle connection. Will report back on DOMS tomorrow.
> 
> Night all


Good man


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good man


Cheers fella, can definitely feel something this morning, not much but it is a start. Was just doing DB Pullovers and flat flys and got a good pump on my chest so think I did good


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers fella, can definitely feel something this morning, not much but it is a start. Was just doing DB Pullovers and flat flys and got a good pump on my chest so think I did good


Nice work. Remember though doms doesn't always mean you've had a good workout and on steroids the recovery is so much faster you might not get it at all no matter what you do. However it is good to feel the muscle working and then for it to be a bit tight the next day, makes me feel like I've done a good job when I get it


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work. Remember though doms doesn't always mean you've had a good workout and on steroids the recovery is so much faster you might not get it at all no matter what you do. However it is good to feel the muscle working and then for it to be a bit tight the next day, makes me feel like I've done a good job when I get it


Good point about the roid recovery. Gonna do the same workout tomorrow and maybe add some benching in as well and see what happens. Cheers for all your help bud, much appreciated :wub:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

How's the dirty bulk going?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Talaria said:


> How's the dirty bulk going?


Not bad mate, progress in the last few weeks has been pretty lame to be honest but have had quite a lot going on in my life so is understandable. Reckon I will be up about 5kg by the weekend and at a similar bf% so looking at 1lb a week of lean gains


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> Good point about the roid recovery. Gonna do the same workout tomorrow and maybe add some benching in as well and see what happens. Cheers for all your help bud, much appreciated :wub:


No worries mate, glad it's helping


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

And here are my final pictures:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Solid work mate, shoulders n traps look decent


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Glais said:


> Solid work mate, shoulders n traps look decent


Cheers bud, yeah they have come along nicely. The pictures don't show it too well but am also starting to see separation in my quads as well which even the wife noticed yesterday.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers bud, yeah they have come along nicely. The pictures don't show it too well but am also starting to see separation in my quads as well which even the wife noticed yesterday.


That's excellent if other people are noticing too! I find weighted lunges great for a bit of vascularity and definition in the legs! You sticking to the same diet or changing things up now?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Glais said:


> That's excellent if other people are noticing too! I find weighted lunges great for a bit of vascularity and definition in the legs! You sticking to the same diet or changing things up now?


Think I might change things up a bit, got a massive order from @TheProteinWorks coming through, so gonna be having me some cookies and pancakes and @Ginger Ben will be glad to hear I finally ordered some fine oats to put in my shakes for a good gainer.

My next goal is to surmount the 10 stone mark, and then hopefully by my birthday in March I should be able to get to 12 stone, or that's the plan anyway!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Think I might change things up a bit, got a massive order from @TheProteinWorks coming through, so gonna be having me some cookies and pancakes and @Ginger Ben will be glad to hear I finally ordered some fine oats to put in my shakes for a good gainer.
> 
> My next goal is to surmount the 10 stone mmark, and then hopefully by my birthday in March I should be able to get to 12 stone, or that's the plan anyway!


Sounds like you got things on track, yes oats in shakes are great, been having them in my shake every morning about 70-100g. its noticeable but easy and quick.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Deffo some progress there ... well done !


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Deffo some progress there ... well done !


Cheers bud, not as much as I would have liked, but still some progress which is comforting


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers bud, not as much as I would have liked, but still some progress which is comforting


It's hard Barney, but keep on at it and you'll make more progress over time


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers bud, not as much as I would have liked, but *still some progress* which is comforting


And that is fact........progress......you made some right? No throwing in of the towel, well, ya know, couple of tantrums, hurrr hurrr.......but hey dude.....you dd it, and your delts look good AND there is deffo progress on the leg front......

Noice one sir wubble! I'm proper job proud of ya.... :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Flubs said:


> And that is fact........progress......you made some right? No throwing in of the towel, well, ya know, couple of tantrums, hurrr hurrr.......but hey dude.....you dd it, and your delts look good AND there is deffo progress on the leg front......
> 
> Noice one sir wubble! I'm proper job proud of ya.... :thumb:


Cheers flubsie, can't believe how quickly it has gone though! Am actually really happy with my shoulder progress, just need to bring in some pecs and things should start to balance out a bit more. All the while also keep on adding mass to my legs. Eesh, tis almost too much to keep track of!

This will make you laugh though, I went out for a few drinks with my new colleagues on Thursday night. On the train home I fell asleep. Ended up in Newport! Fallen asleep many times on the train before, but never ended up in a different country! Had to get a hotel for the night and got the train back to Reading on Friday morning!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers [Redacted]ie, can't believe how quickly it has gone though! Am actually really happy with my shoulder progress, just need to bring in some pecs and things should start to balance out a bit more. All the while also keep on adding mass to my legs. Eesh, tis almost too much to keep track of!
> 
> This will make you laugh though, I went out for a few drinks with my new colleagues on Thursday night. On the train home I fell asleep. Ended up in Newport! Fallen asleep many times on the train before, but never ended up in a different country! Had to get a hotel for the night and got the train back to Reading on Friday morning!


Omigaawwwwwwwwwd! Who on earth do you think you are sir wubble? Me? :laugh: wut a numpty....that did make chuckle...Newport? Hahahaha........I can see your story and raise you one........I went out for an indiam meal with some friends, went to the loo, which took me ages to find......and halfway through weeing....a bloke opened the door! Natch, it put me right off my stroke.....and madly pulling up me knacks and shouting for my friends blah blah......the bloke looked more shocked than me to be honest.....

And once it had been pointed out to me that I had wandered into the PRIVATE rooms of the restaurant owners to have my wee.....

I can understand why?

Anyone could have made that mistake right? Right?... :blink:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well done, Barney. You should rightfully be proud of your achievements so far. Superfit fella:thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Will be getting my journal locked next week as I have decided to make a new one. Just having a week off this week after the comp ended last sunday. Will link in here when the new one is up and then get this locked for posterity


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Congratulations to @bigmitch69 on winning the competition (knew I shouldn't have helped him with his pictures :lol: )

Will be back in the gym tomorrow so new journal will go up then


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Good job not getting fat.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Good job not getting fat.


Cheers fella. Probably would have if the heat wave we had hadn't knackered my appetite midway through!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Cheers fella. Probably would have if the heat wave we had hadn't knackered my appetite midway through!


Yes it wasn't good training in that. :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Yes it wasn't good training in that. :lol:


 :lol: The training was alright, I just did it in my boxers when it was too hot 

Summer bulks are hard though, should have better results this winter leading up to my 30th in March. Gonna see if I can put on 2 stone by then!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

New journal created here : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/238833-perma-bulk.html#post4456679

@Milky @Pscarb @dtlv, please can you lock this thread?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as requested


----------

